# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2014



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2014 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jotackosta (1 Abr 2014 às 00:10)

Por aqui bastante trovoada e chuva...ou não! Dia das mentiras 

Agora a sério, tudo calmo, chuvisca, ausência de vento e temperatura nos *9ºC*.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Abr 2014 às 00:47)

Por aqui também esta tudo muito calmo. sem vento, céu nublado.

ja há luz pública o que ajuda a ver mais.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Abr 2014 às 01:00)

Acho que as trovoadas aqui para o norte estão atrasadas, e a julgar pela deslocação daquela célula que entrou pela zona de Lisboa, acho que vai passar tudo ao lado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Abr 2014 às 01:20)

Chuva fraca, vento fraco e pelo sat24 nem um único raio à vista. Uma calma estranha.

11.3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Abr 2014 às 02:16)

Chuva moderada, 11.4ºC. Não se vê a luz ao fundo do túnel para os flashs.


----------



## Dematos (1 Abr 2014 às 02:48)

Por aqui o vento esta' a pucha-la! Ainda nao chove!


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Abr 2014 às 02:53)

Vento moderado, chuva por vezes forte.

10.9ºC


----------



## Dematos (1 Abr 2014 às 03:03)

Chegou!!!! com alguma intensidade!


----------



## Dematos (1 Abr 2014 às 03:58)

Choveu moderado ate' agora e abrandou, vento fraco!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2014 às 08:30)

Bom dia .

Por aqui a noite foi calma quanto há chuva...caiu uma pancada pelas 4h e agora das 8h que voltou em força,muito escuro e vento de S,com 11.2ºC e o saldo em  só vai nos 5.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2014 às 08:47)

Por aqui virou a noite,chuva,vento e descida na temperatura,já ouvi um trovão ,com 9.5ºC e 7.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2014 às 09:06)

Boas,já anda perto ,até estremeceu as janelas ,chuva e vento,com 9.2ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2014 às 10:43)

Boas,os aguaceiros continuam e vento moderado de S,com 10.2ºC e 11.0mm.


----------



## godzila (1 Abr 2014 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2014*



panda disse:


> Gaivotas na Covilhã
> 
> http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=727405&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61



Não foi m fenómeno restrito á aria da Covilhã, eu próprio vi não uma nem duas, mas centenas de gaivotas a sobrevoarem e mesmo a repousarem na barragem de santa luzia, não é incomum ver gaivotas por aqui, mas num número muito mas muito mais reduzido, costumo ver um ou dois indivíduos, mas ontem era um bando que parecia um enxame de abelhas, um verdadeiro fenómeno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Genbtduzi0U


----------



## panda (1 Abr 2014 às 11:23)

Bons dias 
Temperatura *9.8ºC*
 acumulada *18.2mm*


----------



## joselamego (1 Abr 2014 às 11:49)

Aguaceiros e temperatura na casa dos 9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2014 às 11:56)

Boas,os aguaceiros continuam e agora certos,são uns aguaceiros muito espaçados ,com 10.6ºC e 12.0mm.


----------



## Thomar (1 Abr 2014 às 12:26)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Março 2014*



godzila disse:


> Não foi m fenómeno restrito á aria da Covilhã, eu próprio vi não uma nem duas, mas centenas de gaivotas a sobrevoarem e mesmo a repousarem na barragem de santa luzia, não é incomum ver gaivotas por aqui, mas num número muito mas muito mais reduzido, costumo ver um ou dois indivíduos, mas ontem era um bando que parecia um enxame de abelhas, um verdadeiro fenómeno
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Genbtduzi0U



Impressionante a quantidade de gaivotas nessa zona do interior do país na Pampilhosa da Serra. 
Pela quantidade de gaivotas, mais parece que estão a sobrevoar traineiras... 
Bom registo!


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Abr 2014 às 13:26)

boas

por aqui a manhã está a ser de aguaceiros fortes. tem com cada pancada da água que até se houve onde trabalhamos. ja que não vemos ao menos ouve-se. mas vezes que fui a rua até parecia de noite.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2014 às 13:51)

Boas ,os aguaceiros têm durado toda a manhã...agora parece que estão a perder força ,vento continua moderado de SSW,com 11.5ºC e 14.0mm.

O mês de Março ainda acabou nos 52.0mm de .


----------



## jonyyy (1 Abr 2014 às 14:34)

Boas

Por aqui noite e dia de temporal, autentico vendaval constante, muita chuva e nevoeiro, temperatura estável nos 6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2014 às 15:03)

O céu tapou novamemte e os aguaceiros de volta,chove bem há mais de 30m,com 10.9ºC e 16.0mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Abr 2014 às 16:30)

Nada de trovoadas... Chuva moderada ao longo do dia e vento mais forte durante a madrugada e manhã. 

Para já o vento sopra fraco a moderado e a chuva é fraca, 13.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2014 às 17:44)

Boas,tudo igual,aguaceiros por vezes moderados,ainda não parou de chover desde as 8h da manhã,com 11.0ºC e um saldo de 20.0mm de .


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2014 às 18:05)

Tem estado a chover abundantemente na Serra da Estrela.

Manteigas segue com *74mm* desde as 0h. E já se vê o rio Zêzere bem cheio:







Loriga vai com *68mm*.

Nas vertentes sul/sudeste o acumulado é inferior.

Dadosmeteocovilha:
P.Saúde vão com 45,2mm, embora ontem tenha acumulado 70,6mm.
Covilhã vai com 31,2mm hoje e 41,6mm ontem.

A estação da Torre acumulou 56,8mm ontem e hoje vai com 33,8mm. De qualquer forma estes dados devem ser inferiores ao real, dado que tem estado a nevar. A temperatura tem rondado os 0-1ºC, portanto, a precipitação que a estação está a contar deve resultar da neve que lentamente vai derretendo.

Cortes do Meio segue com 28mm.


----------



## bigfire (1 Abr 2014 às 19:26)

Mais um dia com bastante chuva, foi assim praticamente todo o dia. Por agora não chove, mas o céu está muito nublado, a temperatura é de 10.8º.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Abr 2014 às 19:59)

Boas,ainda muito nublado com os aguaceiros a diminuirem ,com 10.5ºC e o vento mais calmo de sul,de  24.0mm.

Dados de hoje 9.2ºC / 12.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Abr 2014 às 20:55)

boas

tarde igual a manha, de aguaceiros. com algum vento. 
atualmente não chove, sem vento e sigo com 10.8ºC

extremos:  9.6ºC minima  \  13.2ºC maxima


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Abr 2014 às 22:55)

Chuva fraca a moderada, vento fraco, 10.5ºC, e de certeza que não é com estas células que estão por estes lados que vai trovejar.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Abr 2014 às 01:11)

está tudo calmo. não chove não há vento. está um silêncio na rua! nem um carro passa. no ip3. realmente as trovoada não querem nada com a malta daqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2014 às 09:00)

Bom dia .

Por aqui continua a chuvinha ,desde as 0h 8.0mm de ,com 9.4ºC e hoje o vento mais calmo .

Por aqui já se chegou aos 400.1mm de  este ano de 2014 .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2014 às 10:14)

Boas,céu ainda tapado totalmente ,não chove,com 10.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (2 Abr 2014 às 10:28)

Bom dia,

por Bragança mais uma manhã de aguaceiros... 5mm acumulados.

A mínima hoje foi um pouco mais fresca, *6,8ºC*

Seguimos com chuva e *8,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2014 às 11:45)

Boas ,por aqui houve momentos de sol de pouca duração,de vez em quando uma descarga de ,neste momento mais uma descarga ,com 11.3ºC e um saldo de 9.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2014 às 12:21)

Sol...apôs mais uma descaga,o sol a refletir no alcatrão molhado até  dá para ficar encandeado ,sol quente e a temperatura a subir,com 12.5ºC e vai nos 10.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2014 às 12:35)

Mais uma rodada de chuva ...hoje qualquer nuvem deixa-se abrir ,com 12.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Abr 2014 às 13:17)

Boas

manhã de poucos aguaceiros com o céu geralmente  muito nublado, no entanto o sol vai brilhando de vez do quando. não há vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2014 às 14:01)

Boas ,o sol por aqui já dura algum tempo,subida na temperatura,algumas nuvens escuras a passar ao lado ,pelo radar mais virão ao meu encontro...é só aguadar ,com 14.1ºC e vai nos 11.0mm.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Abr 2014 às 15:23)

Boas tardes.

Há cerca de 15 minutos caiu um aguaceiro forte, durante uns 5 minutos, precedido por quedra de granizo algo intensa e vento um pouco mais forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2014 às 15:58)

Sol foi-se,o vento aumentou de intensidade,não tarda haver sarrafada ,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2014 às 16:11)

Com 10.8ºC e já chove.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Abr 2014 às 16:21)

Mas que grande estoiro, há 3min! Ainda vi o relâmpago, mas não estava à espera de tantos decibéis! 

vai chuviscando..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2014 às 16:37)

Paulo H disse:


> Mas que grande estoiro, há 3min! Ainda vi o relâmpago, mas não estava à espera de tantos decibéis!
> 
> vai chuviscando..



Também foi sentido aqui com grande estrondo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2014 às 17:17)

Esta passagem teve um saldo de 3.0mm ,céu muito nublado e não chove,sabe bem este ar lá fora depois de uma chuvada ,com 10.2ºC...de  com 14.0mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Abr 2014 às 17:55)

Ha pouco atualizaram a informação das DEA, boa descarga essa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2014 às 18:48)

Boas,bom apanhado jonas,caiu a norte da cidade,em zona de prédios ao pé do cemitério,devia ter feito estragos senão entrou por algum para-raios ,por aqui já tudo calmo ainda com muitas nuvens,com 10.7ºC e vento fraco de W.

Dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 15.4ºC e 14.0mm.


----------



## panda (2 Abr 2014 às 19:51)

Boas 
Hoje o dia foi marcado por pancadas  e vento fraco
Temperatura actual *9.7ºC* e *93%Hr*
P 1000 hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Abr 2014 às 20:13)

boas

tarde de céu muito nublado, com alguma chuva. 
atualmente vai limpando, não ha vento e sigo com 10.4ºC

extremos: 9.0ºC minima  \  19.2ºC maxima


----------



## rubenpires93 (2 Abr 2014 às 20:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha pouco atualizaram a informação das DEA, boa descarga essa.



Onde se pode ver isto? Conheço o imapweather mas isto é outra coisa ..
De facto os meus camaradas aqui já fizeram tudo em relação ao que se passou


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Abr 2014 às 21:19)

Boas,céu nublado com vento fraco de WNW,com 8.9ºC 93%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Abr 2014 às 00:50)

Esta tudo calmo. ja se forma nevoeiro junto do rio. está nublado e nao ha vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2014 às 11:21)

Bom dia.

O dia apareceu com o céu quase limpo...neste momento já está muito nublado e já paira algumas nuvens bem negras  com alguns pingos,com 10.5ºC e vento fraco.

A miníma de ontem ficou-se pelos 7.7ºC pelas 23h55m.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Abr 2014 às 13:17)

boas

início da manhã de algum nevoeiro e também chuviscos. 
depois das 9 da manhã o sol tem aparecido com o céu muito nublado. o vento está fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2014 às 14:00)

Boas,por aqui já tive bons momentos de sol e muita neblusidade ,com alguns pingos,com 13.5ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2014 às 14:50)

Neste momento um aguaceiro forte com muito vento há mistura   ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2014 às 18:05)

rubenpires disse:


> Onde se pode ver isto? Conheço o imapweather mas isto é outra coisa ..
> De facto os meus camaradas aqui já fizeram tudo em relação ao que se passou



Limitei-me a consultar as DEA no site do IPMA, tirei as coordenadas e vi no google earth  o local exacto da descarga.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2014 às 18:07)

Boas,a tarde têm decorrido entre nuvens e sol,o vento têm estado moderado de WNW,com 13.7ºC 52%HR.

Dados de hoje 5.7ºC / 15.4ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Abr 2014 às 20:34)

tarde igualmente muito nublado com vento fraco. não choveu da parte da tarde.

atualmente esta tudo na mesma, vento fraco, esta nublado e sigo com 10.3ºC

extremos: 7.4ºC minima  \  17.1ºC maxima


----------



## panda (3 Abr 2014 às 20:51)

Boas
O dia esta a ser marcado por claros e nuvens 
Temperatura actual *9.8ºC* e *74% Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Abr 2014 às 22:14)

Boas,céu limpo e vento de NW,com 8.7ºC 80%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2014 às 08:30)

Bom dia.

Céu encoberto com vento muito fraco de WNW,com 7.6ºC 90%HR .


----------



## panda (4 Abr 2014 às 10:49)

Bom dia
Chuviscos e vento fraco 
Temperatura *8.5ºC* e *90%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2014 às 11:16)

Boas,o céu continua encoberto,já chuviscou por breves momentos ,com 10.9ºC e vento fraco de SWW.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Abr 2014 às 13:23)

Boas

manhã encoberta com chuva fraca que cai agora. vento esta fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2014 às 13:52)

Boas,céu nublado por nuvens baixas,chuva...ainda só muito fraquinha ,com 11.4ºC 93%HR.


----------



## keipha (4 Abr 2014 às 14:17)

boas. dia de chuva moderada com vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2014 às 15:15)

Agora já  mais qualquer coisa ,com 11.6ºC 95%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2014 às 16:47)

Boas, aumentou de intensidade,com 12.0ºC a subir lentamente,de  1.0mm.


----------



## panda (4 Abr 2014 às 17:28)

Toda a tarde de  certinha 
 acumulada *12.7mm*
Temperatura *11.2ºC* e *97%Hr*


----------



## Dan (4 Abr 2014 às 18:49)

Boa tarde.

O dia tem decorrido cinzento e com uma chuva fraca incessante. Também por isso, apresentou uma pequena variação de temperatura.

Extremos de hoje: 5,3ºC / 9,6ºC

Por agora, neblina, chuva fraca e 9,4ºC.


----------



## panda (4 Abr 2014 às 20:43)

Temperatura actual *11.2ºC* e *97%Hr*
Temperatura mínima de hoje *5.7ºC*
P 1020 hpa
 acumulada *21.7mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Abr 2014 às 23:06)

Boas,tarde e noite de chuva fraca e certinha,12.8ºC e vento fraco de WSW.

Dados de hoje 6.0ºC / 13.0ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## bigfire (5 Abr 2014 às 00:30)

Mais um dia com muita chuva, foi praticamente sem parar durante todo o dia, e com algum nevoeiro que ainda se mantém, a temperatura rondou os 12º. Agora 11.8º.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Abr 2014 às 00:37)

tarde e noite de chuva fraca mas intensa, pontualmente forte. não há vento. há também algum nevoeiro.


----------



## joselamego (5 Abr 2014 às 02:45)

Por Lamego a chuva foi mais de tarde, de manhã apenas nublado
Temperatura máxima de 13.5ºC
Mínima de 6.0ºC
Atual 11,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2014 às 13:14)

Boas,dia de muitas nuvens e algum sol,hoje a temperatura está em alta,com 18.4ºC e vento de WSW.


----------



## Dan (5 Abr 2014 às 15:04)

O sol vai aparecendo e o dia vai aquecendo.
Depois de uma manhã fresca e com alguma chuva, agora um céu com abertas e já 16,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2014 às 16:14)

Boas ...hoje é mesmo para enxugar,ambiente quente ,com sol e nuvens,com 19.9ºC 65%HR.


----------



## panda (5 Abr 2014 às 17:23)

Boas
Dia de muito sol e algumas nuvens 
Temperatura actual *20.9ºC* e *41%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *23ºC*
 acumulada hoje *9.7mm*


----------



## Serrano (5 Abr 2014 às 17:49)

17ºC no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2014 às 19:08)

Boas,em relação a ontem subiu quase 8.0ºC na temperatura máxima ,já fazia falta um dia quente e parece haver mais ,o céu quase limpo e vento fraco de WSW,com 19.4ºC 69%HR.

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 20.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Abr 2014 às 21:29)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com chuva da parte da manha. 
já de tarde não choveu, mas o sol não apareceu por estes lados. apesar disso o dia te foi abafado. 

atualmente esta nublado, não ha vento e sigo com 13.7ºC

extremos:  13.0ºC minima  \  20.3ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Abr 2014 às 21:46)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 14.4ºC 93%HR.


----------



## joselamego (5 Abr 2014 às 23:06)

Dia nublado em Lamego, sobretudo de manhã. 
Bastantes abertas de tarde e algum calor ao sol.
Máxima de 19ºC
mínima de 11ºC
Atualmente estão 12,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2014 às 09:15)

Bom dia.

Nevoeiro ...bem cerrado,com 11.6ºC 100%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2014 às 10:40)

Boas,o nevoeiro continua igual ,com 12.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (6 Abr 2014 às 11:34)

Alguma nebulosidade no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 14.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2014 às 15:36)

Boas ,por aqui já deu lugar ao sol e subida na temperatura ,com 19.6ºC 70%HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Abr 2014 às 16:30)

Curiosamente a máxima aqui quase que ia aos 24ºC, contudo intimidou-se e meteu-se nos 23.8ºC. 

Céu limpo e algumas nuvens sobre o Caramulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2014 às 18:06)

Boas ,tarde já quente ,com 21.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Abr 2014 às 20:37)

Boas,tudo calmo ...com 15.8ºC 83%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.0ºC / 21.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Abr 2014 às 21:00)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, com o ambiente bem agradável. houve algum vento durante a tarde.
atualmente esta o céu praticamente limpo, sem vento e com 15.5ºC

extremos: 13.1ºC minima  \  23.0ºC maxima


----------



## bigfire (6 Abr 2014 às 23:35)

Boas, hoje um dia mais quentinho e cheio de sol, a máxima foi de 16º.
Agora 13.5º.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Abr 2014 às 00:57)

Nevoeiro cerrado e 13.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (7 Abr 2014 às 09:35)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o nevoeiro está também agora a aparecer.

12,2ºC depois de uma mínima de 8,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2014 às 12:13)

Bom dia ,hoje a temperatura já está trabalhar para a máxima do ano ,algumas nuvens por enquanto a decorar o céu ,já vai nos 21.0ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Abr 2014 às 13:09)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de nevoeiro passando a céu nublado por nuvens altas. não há vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2014 às 13:52)

Boas ,mais nuvens e mais ,com 23.1ºC e o vento aumentar de WSW.


----------



## panda (7 Abr 2014 às 15:15)

Céu com sol e muitas nuvens
Temperatura *22.2ºC* e *23%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2014 às 15:51)

Boas ,por aqui vai nos 24.3ºC,muitas nuvens sem incomodar o sol .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2014 às 18:06)

Boas,por aqui já manda o calor ,com 23.6ºC e algumas nuvens.

Dados de hoje 10.5ºC / 24.4ºC. .
Nova máxima hoje na temperatura...amanhã há mais


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Abr 2014 às 20:27)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi igualmente nublada por nuvens altas, mas esteve quentinho. não houve vento. 

atualmente está nublado, não ha vento e sigo com 16.0ºC

extremos:  
10.2ºC minima  \  23.5ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Abr 2014 às 22:09)

Boas,tudo calmo com algum vento NWN,com 16.6ºC 60%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2014 às 10:15)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco,19.9ºC 54%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2014 às 11:39)

Boas ,a passarada lá fora anda toda alegre com este sol ,com 21.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Abr 2014 às 13:14)

boas

manhã de algum nevoeiro que levantou logo ao início da manhã. agora está quente, céu limpo e não há vento.


----------



## MSantos (8 Abr 2014 às 13:27)

Boas! Estou de volta ao Nordeste.

Manhã e inicio de tarde agradáveis com sol e céu pouco nublado, estão cerca de 19ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2014 às 13:41)

Boas,a previsão de hoje para a tarde era com aumento de neblusidade ...por enquanto sem uma unica nuvem no horizonte ,com 23.3ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Abr 2014 às 15:03)

25,2ºC é máxima de hoje. Céu limpo e algumas nuvens sobre a serra.
Atualmente estão 25.1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Abr 2014 às 15:56)

Afinal a máxima é 25.4ºC, ainda subiu nesta última hora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Abr 2014 às 17:19)

Mas que tarde mais abafada, daqui a nada o transmissor volta a marcar 25.4ºC.

Nebulosidade alta e 25.2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2014 às 18:50)

*Penhas da Saúde* (18h40)... 







Fonte: MeteoCovilhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2014 às 18:55)

Boas ,as nuvens da tarde acabaram por não aparecer ,hoje a temperatura já fez saltar a tampa ,céu limpinho e quase sem vento,ainda faz com fartura ,com 25.8ºC 40%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.5ºC / 26.1ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Abr 2014 às 20:31)

tarde quente com algum vento por aqui. tal como agora, céu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 19.0ºC. venham la essas trovoadas pah. 

extremos: 11.9ºC minima  \  26.2ºC ,maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2014 às 21:09)

Boas,por aqui o ambiente ainda bastante morno...parece uma noite de verão,com 21.0ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Abr 2014 às 22:01)

Por aqui ainda dura ,com 20.2ºC e sem vento.


----------



## panda (8 Abr 2014 às 22:38)

Temperatura actual *15.9ºC* e *54%Hr*

Dados de hoje *8.9ºC* / *26.4ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Abr 2014 às 00:47)

por aqui também tudo calmo. céu limpo, sem vento e com 15.6 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2014 às 08:21)

Bom dia.

O dia nasceu com nuvens altas e um sol ainda meio tapado ,com 16.4ºC 57%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2014 às 10:11)

Boas,mais nuvens e sem sol,com 18.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (9 Abr 2014 às 10:22)

Por Bragança 16,8ºC e céu limpo!

Agradável!


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Abr 2014 às 13:08)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e essencialmente por altoestratus e alguns cumulos mal desemvolvidos. o vento sopra fraco e quente de Este.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2014 às 13:19)

boas,céu nublado por nuvens altas e médias ,ambiente na rua abafado ,com 22.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2014 às 14:52)

Boas,tudo igual...nublado e abafado ,com 23.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Abr 2014 às 14:55)

Céu nublado por uma misturada de nuvens altas e médias. Está mesmo abafado com 25.6ºC 

Vista a NO:


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Abr 2014 às 15:39)

A OESTE vão se formando acho que uma espécie de Mammatus. Mas estão ainda numa fase muito primitiva.

Nunca pensei ter aqui uma temperatura superior a alguns locais do Alentejo.

25.5ºC e já pinga.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2014 às 16:23)

Boas,nublado ...sem vento,tudo calmo ,com 23.3ºC 50%HR.


----------



## panda (9 Abr 2014 às 16:40)

Boas
Tempo abafado com céu nublado
Temperatura *23.2ºC* e *27%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Abr 2014 às 17:29)

Continua um tempo mortiço já com descida de temperatura (24,8ºC) que até há dois minutos atrás estava nos 25.2ºC. 

Tirando isto, o céu continua nublado por nuvens médias e altas com o sol semi-tapado, está complicado trovejar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2014 às 17:44)

Boas,o ar já se sente mais fresco,sabe sempre bem ao final da tarde muito nublado e no horizonte algumas cortinas de água,não sei se apanho com alguma,com 22.0ºC 65%HR.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 24.1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2014 às 17:56)

não há ninguém daquela zona? ali junto à froteira?


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Abr 2014 às 17:58)

nasceram 2 células ao pé de Bragança, mas parece não haver atividade . pelo menos os sites não mostram atividade electrica


----------



## david 6 (9 Abr 2014 às 18:03)




----------



## dahon (9 Abr 2014 às 18:13)

ricardop120 disse:


> nasceram 2 células ao pé de Bragança, mas parece não haver atividade . pelo menos os sites não mostram atividade electrica



Essas células tiveram actividade eléctrica. Podes ver neste site. 
http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page_0=13


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2014 às 18:35)

Boa tarde!

A animação está a passar toda ao lado de Bragança, por aqui ao longo da tarde apenas temos tido sol e algumas nuvens altas, tempo agradável.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Abr 2014 às 18:55)

21.9ºC e mais uns pingos, desta vez mais consistentes.

O vento aumentou um pouco.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Abr 2014 às 19:00)

também esta a pingar por estes lados, não espero grande coisa deste evento. por agora sopra um vento abafado e sigo com 21.7ºC, o sensor marca 71%HR, está bastante humido.


----------



## jotackosta (9 Abr 2014 às 19:39)

Mr. Neves disse:


> 21.9ºC e mais uns pingos, desta vez mais consistentes.
> 
> O vento aumentou um pouco.



Muito escuro olhando para esses lados. Por aqui ainda tudo muito calmo, mais fresco agora, com 19,5ºC. Essas pingas devem estar a chegar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2014 às 20:01)

Nublado persiste ,com 20.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Abr 2014 às 21:09)

esta tudo calmo, agora sem vento, céu muito nublado e sigo com 19.9ºC 

temperaturas de hoje: 13.9ºC minima  \  25.9ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2014 às 21:18)

Tudo calmo ,com 19.7ºC 59%HR.


----------



## joselamego (9 Abr 2014 às 21:26)

Boas noites,
Por Lamego dia nublado e quentinho
Miníma de 11,5ºC e máxima de 25.5ºC
Atual  18,6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Abr 2014 às 21:54)

Bom, tudo se está a resumir a chuviscos que duram segundos ou no máximo 2min e muito calor, aqui ainda fazem 19.6ºC.

Venha um evento com mais humidade, este ao nível de trovoadas parece estar acabado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Abr 2014 às 22:41)

Por aqui a noite ainda com temperatura tropical...noite de verão ,com 20.4ºC e meio nublado.


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2014 às 23:21)

Ouvem-se trovões em Bragança!!!  Embora não haja precipitação (por agora).


----------



## Z13 (9 Abr 2014 às 23:25)

MSantos disse:


> Ouvem-se trovões em Bragança!!!  Embora não há-ja precipitação (por agora).




A coisa está a animar! No satélite vê-se que está mesmo aqui por cima! Ainda registo 15ºC!!!


----------



## MSantos (9 Abr 2014 às 23:33)

Z13 disse:


> A coisa está a animar! No satélite vê-se que está mesmo aqui por cima! Ainda registo 15ºC!!!



Parece uma noite de Verão! 

A trovoada vai se fazendo ouvir por enquanto seca, a iluminação publica da minha rua já foi abaixo durante uns segundos depois de um trovão mais forte.

Veremos o que isto vai dar.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2014 às 00:17)

Pelo ImapWeather nota-se que a trovoada se desloca para nordeste e a esta altura já terá passado sobre Bragança.

No Raim Alarm aparecem assinaladas manchas vermelhas de precipitação severa a nordeste de Bragança (ainda dentro de Portugal) na imagem das 00h00.

Terá falhado a luz na região?


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2014 às 00:25)

Descarga valente, a sul de Bragança.


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2014 às 01:16)

Boa noite!

A trovoada já lá vai, não caiu uma pinga sequer aqui na minha localização (zona Oeste de Bragança) mas ainda se ouviu uns quantos trovões bem fortes, a luz apenas piscou em dois ou 3 trovões mais fortes mas foi apenas a iluminação publica porque dentro de casa a luz não falhou.

Pensei que viesse alguma coisa com mais substrato, deu a musica de entrada e pronto acabou o espectáculo.


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2014 às 09:22)

Bom dia.

A trovoada de ontem ainda deu para molhar o chão aqui nesta área da cidade. 

A noite foi quente e agora já se observam uns pequenos cumulus. 15,4ºC com 12,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2014 às 12:19)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo  com ambiente já em aquecimento ,sol muito quente ,com 23.0ºC e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Abr 2014 às 13:16)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu limpo e com algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2014 às 14:03)

Boas ,céu limpo e algum vento de SWS,com 24.4ºC...vai subindo o mercúrio.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2014 às 14:41)

Algumas nuvens e muito sol
Temperatura de 24,2ºC
Miníma de 13,5ºC


----------



## Z13 (10 Abr 2014 às 14:53)

Ontem tivemos o dia mais quente do ano na minha estação, com uma máxima de 26,8ºC.

A noite também foi bastante amena, a mínima ficou em 9,4ºC. Não registei chuva pelos meus lados....

Por agora céu limpo e 26,4ºC... vamos bater o valor de ontem!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2014 às 16:56)

Boas ,muito sol e ambiente ,com 25.0ºC 37%HR.


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2014 às 18:31)

Boas!

Tarde agradável com o céu parcialmente nublado pelos restos de células em fase de dissipação, o Norte de Espanha sim está explosivo. 

Por agora 22ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2014 às 18:32)

Boas,tarde ,com 23.6ºC e céu limpo.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 25.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2014 às 18:48)

Já é bem visível a célula aqui a norte, nas montanhas. 

Por agora céu nublado e 23,0ºC.


----------



## pedro_cvl (10 Abr 2014 às 19:05)

Boas. Por aqui a temperatura anda nos 22,3 ºC e a umidade nos 48% 
Veremos como se comporta a partir de hoje os valores com o RS da Davis Vue


----------



## MSantos (10 Abr 2014 às 19:20)

O céu está muito escuro e ameaçador no quadrante Norte devido a uma grande célula que se estende por Espanha, vamos ver se temos direito a pelo menos umas migalhas de toda esta convecção que se encontra a Norte de Bragança.


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2014 às 19:33)

Audível o primeiro trovão a norte, mas para sul está o céu quase sem nuvens.


----------



## Dan (10 Abr 2014 às 20:17)

Ao final da tarde, a este.


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Abr 2014 às 22:19)

boas

por aqui a a tarde foi de sol, com vento fraco e com algumas nuvens. 
atualmente, o céu esta a encobrir, deve ser neblina não há vento e sigo com 15.7ºC

extremos:  12.7ºC minima  \  24.7ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Abr 2014 às 22:21)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 17.5ºC 70%HR.


----------



## joselamego (10 Abr 2014 às 23:59)

Boa noite a todos
tenho uma estação nova, uma auriol
Os dados de hoje foram:

Temperatura máxima de 24,6º
Mínima de 11,5ºC
Atual de 15,5ºC

Humidade relativa de 68&

O dia esteve solarengo e apenas de tarde alguma nuvens brancas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2014 às 08:23)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo com vento muito fraco,com 14.9ºC 82%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2014 às 10:44)

Boas ,por aqui já se realizou a corrida da manhã ...foram só 12km e já deu para ,céu limpo e a temperatura vai lançada a ,com 20.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (11 Abr 2014 às 10:54)

Bons dias!

Por Viseu, o dia amanheceu cheio de sol, como nos últimos dias (exceção de quarta), com temperaturas bem primaveris, e uma leve brisa fresca.
Um belo dia de sol de primavera, como já fazia falta...

Atual 20,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2014 às 11:23)

Agora já com o corpo mais fresco ,depois de um banho com água quase natural ,lá fora o ambiente vai aquecendo para mais um dia cheio de sol ,com 21.2ºC 54%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Abr 2014 às 13:11)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de nevoeiro cerrado que levantou por volta das 11h. deixando o céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2014 às 14:03)

Boas,vão aparecendo algumas névoas baixas e muito sol ,com 23.4ºC e a subir.


----------



## joselamego (11 Abr 2014 às 15:16)

Por Lamego a manhã foi de muito sol. Agora algumas nuvens no céu
Temperatura mínima de 9,5ºC
Temperatura atual de 22,5ºC

------------------------------------

Dados da estação Auriol H13726A


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2014 às 16:42)

Boas ,algumas nuvens a salpicar o céu,ambiente na rua ,com 24.1ºC 46%HR.


----------



## pedro_cvl (11 Abr 2014 às 16:52)

Boas . Por aqui tempo quente e sem vento
Atual
T-24,6 ºC
HR-41%
UV-4,3
Minima desta noite- 8 ºC
O microclima aqui desta zona faz estas amplitudes termicas


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2014 às 19:14)

Uma célula potencialmente severa foi detectada pelo radar de Coruche a ENE do Porto e a NW de Vila Real.

A célula apresenta topos altos com perfis de reflectividade que sugerem a possibilidade de granizo severo.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Abr 2014 às 20:01)

19.2, já sem sol e a humidade deve estar a aumentar consideravelmente, já que uma espessa neblina está a começar de de tomar conta do Caramulo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Abr 2014 às 20:29)

Hoje a trovoada enganou-se!  Andou uma célula algumas horas a descarregar na zona da raia entre Chaves e Vilardevós / Verín.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2014 às 20:34)

Boas,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 18.6ºC 73%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.6ºC / 24.3ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Abr 2014 às 23:05)

Boas
Temperatura actual *16.2ºC* e *69%Hr*

Dados de hoje *10.7ºC* / *26ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2014 às 00:53)

stormy disse:


> Uma célula potencialmente severa foi detectada pelo radar de Coruche a ENE do Porto e a NW de Vila Real.[/IMG]


----------



## Serrano (12 Abr 2014 às 11:27)

16.9ºC no Sarzedo, numa agradável manhã de sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2014 às 13:20)

Boa tarde .

Dia de céu limpo e sol bastante quentinho ,com 23.4ºC 42%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2014 às 15:19)

Boas,algumas nuvens que pairavam no horizonte...já chegaram há zona e já fazem sombra ,com 23.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2014 às 16:35)

Boas,por enquanto tenho tido mais sombra do que sol ...sabe bem esta sombra  ,com vento de W,com 22.5ºC 56%HR.


----------



## Célia Salta (12 Abr 2014 às 19:01)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,por enquanto tenho tido mais sombra do que sol ...sabe bem esta sombra  ,com vento de W,com 22.5ºC 56%HR.



Por estes lados tb estão uma nuvenzinhas a tapar o sol por vezes, embora a maior parte delas ja se tenham ido embora


----------



## panda (12 Abr 2014 às 19:11)

Boas
hoje o dia esta a ser de nuvens e sol
Temperatura *20.9ºC* e *28%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *23.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2014 às 19:27)

Boas,ainda alguns restos de nuvens ,com 21.0ºC 70%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 24.8ºC.


----------



## Norther (12 Abr 2014 às 21:20)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Abr 2014 às 21:26)

Boas,céu limpo e sem vento ,com 17.8ºC 80%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Abr 2014 às 22:02)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo, temporariamente nublado. o vento soprou fraco da parte da tarde, houve nevoeiro da parte da manha. 
atualmente o céu esta limpo, vento fraco e sigo com 17.3ºC

extremos:  11.5ºC minima  \  26.6ºC máxima


----------



## pedro_cvl (12 Abr 2014 às 22:58)

Por aqui céu limpo e sem vento. Temperatura atual 15,7 ºC e 71% HR com pressão atmosférica a subir.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2014 às 10:51)

Bom dia,nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 18.7ºC 64%HR.


----------



## Serrano (13 Abr 2014 às 11:12)

17.9ºC no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2014 às 11:48)

Boas ,já com sol a 100% ,com 20.0ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2014 às 15:59)

Boas ,sol e nuvens ,com 25.4ºC  e 36%HR.


----------



## pedro_cvl (13 Abr 2014 às 16:14)

Sol com algumas nuvens.
Atual
T-25,7 ºC
HR-41%
UV-8,7


----------



## panda (13 Abr 2014 às 19:32)

Boas 
Temperatura actual *21.5ºC* e *27%Hr*

Dados de hoje *10.8ºC* / *27.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Abr 2014 às 19:47)

Boas,céu limpo e sem vento,com 23.3ºC 42%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 25.7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (13 Abr 2014 às 21:01)

Sol com algumas nuvens


Temperatura mínima de 10,5ºC
Temperatura máxima de 22,5ºC
HR - 49%
Temperatura atual de 18,5ºC
------------------------------------

Dados da estação Auriol H13726A


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Abr 2014 às 21:13)

boas

por aqui dia quente de sol, com algumas nuvens durante a tarde. não houve vento por estes lados. 
atualmente o céu está nublado, sem vento e sigo com 19.3ºC

extremos:  15.3ºC minima  \  28.0ºC


----------



## pedro_cvl (13 Abr 2014 às 22:16)

Céu limpo. Temperatura 16,7 ºC e 67% humidade


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Abr 2014 às 23:50)

Bastante quente ainda a esta hora com 17.5ºC e céu limpo acompanhado de uma ou outra nuvem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2014 às 08:28)

Bons dias.

A semana santa começa com ...nuvens altas e médias ,com 16.9ºC 70%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2014 às 11:14)

Boas ,por aqui já realizou a maratona da manhã ...foram só 12km ,o céu com nuvens altas e médias,com 21.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2014 às 12:38)

Boas,a ficar mais nublado por nuvens médias,ambiente a ficar abafado ,com 22.7ºC 52%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2014 às 13:13)

boas

por aqui a manhã foi e céu geralmente nublado por nuvens altas. e alguns cúmulos. não há vento e está quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2014 às 13:46)

Boas,já com o almoçinho no sítio ,lá fora o céu já se tapou totalmente,com 23.6ºC 50%HR.


----------



## dahon (14 Abr 2014 às 15:45)

Cai neste momento um aguaceiro com pingas bem grandes em Viseu. Vamos ver se a trovoada também aparece.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2014 às 15:47)

Boas,pingos grossos neste momento a cairem ,a causadora uma nuvem bem negra que pairava já algum tempo por cima de mim ,com 22.9ºC e a engrossar


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Abr 2014 às 16:14)

Unificação das células a sul daqui e aumento da nebulosidade, ouvem-se mais roncos:







O vento também aumentou.


----------



## keipha (14 Abr 2014 às 16:14)

O rdar metereologico dá uma célula com intensidade aqui na zona do caramulo. E assim parece. Para a zona de Mortágua está bastante estranho o céu


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Abr 2014 às 16:20)

Por aqui ja ouvi o trovao 
Vamos ver se vem ai mais alguma coisa


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Abr 2014 às 16:35)

A dita célula parece para já ter esgotado os raios, entretanto a temperatura caiu aos 22ºC e parece já chover no sul da Serra do Caramulo.
Instalou-se uma ventania daquelas...


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Abr 2014 às 16:52)

Nem chuva, nem raios, nem nada, de facto a célula perdeu um pouco de intensidade, foram apenas alguns roncos.

21ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Abr 2014 às 17:36)

Vai chovendo de forma moderada a forte. Uma boa lavagem para a estrada é só pó do pinheiro a deslizar


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2014 às 17:36)

boas

por aqui houve trovoada, mas onde bateu forte e feio foi pela zona de mortágua esta foi pelas 15.30h mais coisa menos coisa. as 17h tivemos outra com meia duzia de relâmpagos, acompanhada de chuva forte. que ainda cai mas com menos intensidade, a temperatura está nos 15.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2014 às 18:04)

Boas,os pingos só vieram a cagar o carro ,estava com uma camada de pó amarelo dos pinheiros ,mas na zona industrial choveu bem,tive que me deslocar lá e estava tudo cheio de poças de água ,continua nublado e sem vento,com 22.5ºC 49%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.9ºC / 24.6ºC.


----------



## dahon (14 Abr 2014 às 18:07)

Por Viseu volta a chover mas coisa pouca. Actividade eléctrica é que não aparece.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Abr 2014 às 18:16)

De facto pelo Sat24 houve uma redução drástica das descargas. Não sei se vão voltar


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Abr 2014 às 19:07)

Céu muito nublado, 17.7ºC e parece que chove na parte norte do Caramulo.

Tudo se resumiu a uma boa chuvada e alguns roncos a sul.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Abr 2014 às 21:23)

pois, parece que acabou por hoje, estas nuvens medias, não vão dar em nada, a não ser alguma célula pulsante. já que a temperatura esta á horas nos 15.9ºC, mas vá deu para lavar os olhos. 

mesmo assim esteve muito calor por estes lados, com uma máxima de 27.4ºC, e uma minima de 13.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Abr 2014 às 21:41)

Boas,céu nublado,com 19.0ºC 53%HR.


----------



## pedro_cvl (14 Abr 2014 às 22:11)

Céu nublado. Temperatura atual 18,0 ºC e 70% humidade


----------



## joselamego (14 Abr 2014 às 22:25)

Céu nublado, temperatura de 16,7ºC e 61% de HR


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Abr 2014 às 22:26)

Céu nublado por nuvens médias e altas, 16.4ºC e vento estático.


----------



## keipha (14 Abr 2014 às 22:58)

Durante a passagem da célula, registei uma rajada de vento de 40kmh. E a chuva que caiu ainda deu para registar 2,5mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2014 às 02:13)

Vai pingando com 15.7ºC.


----------



## bigfire (15 Abr 2014 às 12:32)

Céu pouco nublado, e com 23.3º. Ontem ao final da tarde ainda cairam alguma pingas, mas nem deu para molhar o carro.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2014 às 13:17)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens a crescer para os lados da estrela e açor. mao ha vento e esta quentinho.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2014 às 14:13)

Boa tarde. Depois de um dia ameaçador dia de trovoadas, vamos lá ver se hoje o cenário se repete, pelo menos já estão cumulos-congestus em formação ao longo da serra do Caramulo em especial na parte Norte.

Entretanto vai aquecendo, já com 25ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Abr 2014 às 14:16)

Estão neste momento células a surgir a Sudeste/lés-sudeste de Guarda.

Imagem Radar da refletividade neste momento







Imagem Radar da intensidade de precipitação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2014 às 14:23)

Boas tardes .

Mais um dia de semana santa...muito sol e agora pela tarde muitas nuvens ao largo ,por enquanto ainda todas magrinhas ,com 24.1ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2014 às 14:25)

Miguel96 disse:


> Estão neste momento células a surgir a Sudeste/lés-sudeste de Guarda.
> 
> Imagem Radar da refletividade neste momento
> 
> Imagem Radar da intensidade de precipitação




Pois talvez hoje as células que se formem sejam mais coladas à fronteira, por fragmento até de células espanholas. É que os modelos cortaram a humidade para o interior.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Abr 2014 às 15:01)

O Sat24 deteta descargas elétricas perto da Guarda neste caso a Sudeste e a Este.
Aqui de Espinho é vísivel essa célula e apresenta um elevado desenvolvimento vertical, neste caso um elevado topo.


----------



## vitamos (15 Abr 2014 às 15:23)

Miguel96 disse:


> O Sat24 deteta descargas elétricas perto da Guarda neste caso a Sudeste e a Este.
> Aqui de Espinho é vísivel essa célula e apresenta um elevado desenvolvimento vertical, neste caso um elevado topo.



A célula que visualizas está bastante mais a oeste e é também visível na imagem de satélite. Para veres daí a célula da guarda seria preciso um instrumento de ampliação considerável


----------



## jotackosta (15 Abr 2014 às 15:50)

Hoje deverão ouvir-se alguns roncos por aqui, pelo aspecto a Este (Guarda, Celorico) e a Norte.

De momento registo 26,2ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2014 às 15:59)

jotackosta disse:


> Hoje deverão ouvir-se alguns roncos por aqui, pelo aspecto a Este (Guarda, Celorico) e a Norte.
> 
> De momento registo 26,2ºC de temperatura.



Isso aí deve estar bem nublado, pelo menos é essa a perceção que tenho quando olho para norte. 

Aqui já subiu aos 27ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (15 Abr 2014 às 16:04)

Para os lados da Guarda o cenário é este (há cerca de meia-hora)


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2014 às 16:34)

Começam a aparecer descargas eléctricas próximo da Guarda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2014 às 16:39)

Boas ,já com nuvens pela zona....mas continuam muito magrinhas ,muito sol com 24.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2014 às 17:27)

boas

chegando agora a casa, ja troveja mas para os lados de Arganil parece estar bem ativa, pelos roncos frequentes apesar de ser uma célula pequena, está quente por aqui com 25.4ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2014 às 17:37)

As nuvens daqui dissiparam-se, o norte do Caramulo está praticamente desprovido de nuvens. 
Ficam algumas ''torres'' que se andam a formar aqui nas periferias. 

Vista a Norte: 









Nordeste: 





Este:


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2014 às 17:44)

Fui agora lá fora e penso ter ouvido já dois estouros muito distantes


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2014 às 18:04)

e pronto ja se dissipa a tal célula que estava para os lados de arganil, sopra agora um vento fraco e nw e a temperatura a cair para os 24.4ºC


----------



## DRC (15 Abr 2014 às 18:06)

Tarde de céu muito nublado a Norte do Sabugal, com trovoada para os lados da Guarda (houve trovoada forte no Marmeleiro). Ontem à noite choveu moderado no Sabugal. Tempo abafado.


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2014 às 18:22)

Já troveja por Viseu.
Edit: vem de nordeste a célula.


----------



## jotackosta (15 Abr 2014 às 18:24)

Já troveja perto. Enquanto houver luz transmito um pouco: http://ustre.am/1cFUC


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2014 às 18:32)

Aguaceiro com pingas enormes.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Abr 2014 às 18:53)

hmm aquela celula entre penalva mangualde e viseu pode fazer estragos...


http://www.rain-alarm.com/


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2014 às 18:53)

Mas que grande chuvada !!!
Incrivel.


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2014 às 18:53)

Neste momento tenho a trovoada mesmo por cima. Com os relâmpagos serem maioritariamente intra-nuvem.


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2014 às 18:57)

Trovões fortes, vento moderado, chuva forte


----------



## invent (15 Abr 2014 às 18:58)

xii, que bomba, estava a passar umas fotos para o pc, até me assustei, foi longo a eletricidade abaixo, na última meia hora tem-se estado sempre a ouvir trovões ao longe, mas agora a trovoada está-se a aproximar, céu bem escuro, quase todo encoberto...

Enquanto ajudava a velha a tirar os bolos da Páscoa do forno tirei umas fotos aqui no quintal:















Bonus
bolos da Páscoa




ninho de melros





mega ninho de formigas


----------



## invent (15 Abr 2014 às 18:58)

Bem, agora chove com fartura...


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2014 às 19:04)

Aspeto da célula aí de Viseu vista cá da Zona. Entretanto aqui continua um rico sol com 23.2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2014 às 19:05)

A célula a modos que é bem potente e com topos bem altos!


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2014 às 19:13)

Outra vez chuva intensíssima, agora sem trovões.
Meia-hora disto

19:15 Voltam os trovões

Estou para ver os acumulados nas estações de Viseu entre as 18 e as 20 horas


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2014 às 19:19)

Céu a ficar mais nublado aqui também , o cenário a Norte é mesmo escuro.

22.9ºC


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2014 às 19:20)

Isto está demasiadamente forte já caiu algum granizo. A chuva é torrencial  e muito forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2014 às 19:24)

Boas...trovoadas ZERO ,o céu já passou a limpo e vento de W,com 21.1ºC 60%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 24.7ºC.


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2014 às 19:28)

2014 parece querer seguir o caminho de 2013 como um ano bastanto chuvoso por aqui, com um acumulado já de 900/1000mm em apenas 3 meses e meio. A média é de 1200mm


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2014 às 19:29)

Para terem uma noção da intensidade da chuva, meti um balde de 30L  à chuva e tranbordou passados 7 minutos.

19:32 intensifica-se novamente a chuva, algum granizo à mistura


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2014 às 19:36)

Impressionante a trovoada continua e a chuva ainda não  parou.


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2014 às 19:42)

Acho que se está a formar outra célula a Sueste. Sinto ar quente ir nessa direcção.


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2014 às 19:44)

Continua, 1h15min de chuva forte a intensíssima.


----------



## jotackosta (15 Abr 2014 às 19:45)

Bem, e lá faltou a luz! Trovoada mesmo aqui por cima, muita chuva e granizo. Acalmou agora.


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2014 às 19:55)

A chuva finalmente abrandou o suficiente para ser classificada de apenas fraca a moderada.


----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2014 às 20:01)

dahon disse:


> Acho que se está a formar outra célula a Sueste. Sinto ar quente ir nessa direcção.



Felizmente assim não aconteceu.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Abr 2014 às 20:02)

invent disse:


> xii, que bomba, estava a passar umas fotos para o pc, até me assustei, foi longo a eletricidade abaixo



Segundo o IPMA, deve ter sido esta descarga,bela bomba.


----------



## Miguel96 (15 Abr 2014 às 20:08)

Está a ser um dia memorável para quem mora no Interior Norte.

É só trovoada e alguma chuvita, não é pessoal?


----------



## jotackosta (15 Abr 2014 às 20:09)

Mesmo no campo de futebol!


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2014 às 20:11)

Miguel96 disse:


> Está a ser um dia memorável para quem mora no Interior Norte.
> 
> É só trovoada e alguma chuvita, não é pessoal?



Por aqui não me posso queixar, depois de uma bela tarde de sol, com a temperatura a atingir os 25ºC, 1h30min de chuva como poucas vezes vi  aliada a uns belos trovões.


----------



## Nickname (15 Abr 2014 às 20:14)

jotackosta disse:


> Mesmo no campo de futebol!


 
na marca de penalty


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Abr 2014 às 20:16)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de algumas formações bem interessantes, mas ao longe. houve algum vento fraco ao final da tarde. 
atualmente o céu está limpo, com uma célula enorme para os lados de Mangualde ou Viseu vento fraco e sigo com 19.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2014 às 20:20)




----------



## dahon (15 Abr 2014 às 20:36)

Agora vêem-se os flash's de uma célula a noroeste. Mas não se ouvem os trovões.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2014 às 20:37)

O Raim-Alarm detecta célula severa a sueste da Régua às 20h20... possibilidade de a mesma célula cruzar a cidade neste momento.

http://www.rain-alarm.com/

EDIT (20h45): a célula contorna a cidade pela margem esquerda do Douro e prossegue para noroeste; possível trajectória entre Mesão Frio e a Régua.


----------



## Teles (15 Abr 2014 às 20:45)




----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2014 às 20:48)

Por Lamego grande trovoada e chuva intensa.
Temperatura que era de 21ºC, desceu logo para 18,6ºC


----------



## joselamego (15 Abr 2014 às 20:56)

Nova descida para 16,9ºC
Ar fresco e céu carregado. As trovoadas estão a diminuir
Mas tive de acumulado de chuva, de 1,5m

-------------------------------------------------
Dados de uma estação meteorológica Auriol


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Abr 2014 às 21:14)

Céu geralmente limpo com 19.2ºC, e sem luz ao fundo do túnel para trovejar aqui


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2014 às 21:15)

20h50: célula relativamente activa, progredindo para noroeste... Formação de um núcleo secundário a sudoeste do núcleo principal...

EDIT (21h18): a imagem das 21h00 mostra que a célula colou-se às vertentes da Serra do Marão expostas a leste e sueste, devendo entrar rapidamente em fase de dissipação, não sendo previsível que transponha a barreira montanhosa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Abr 2014 às 21:27)

Boas,ao contrário do interior norte...aqui pelo interior centro tudo calmo ,com 17.6ºC 73%HR.


----------



## jotackosta (15 Abr 2014 às 21:47)

Céu limpo para contemplar a Lua e Marte depois de uma tarde muito animada! 

Temperatura: 15,5ºC


----------



## pedro_cvl (15 Abr 2014 às 23:27)

Por aqui nem chuva nem trovoada.
Atual 15,7 ºC e 96% humidade. A pressao andou nos sobe e desce hoje


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2014 às 00:15)

Aqui , por Lamego dia de sol com algumas nuvens de manhã. De tarde muito nublado e trovoada para a hora jantar e chuva forte!
Máxima de 25,5ºC
Mínima de 13,6ºC
Atual de 15,9ºC
Humidade de 71%


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Abr 2014 às 01:05)

Por estes cantos céu limpo e 15.8ºC e ao que parece ainda não é amanhã que a trovoada se generaliza ao sul do nosso distrito. Nunca mais vêm aqueles comboios de células cá parar


----------



## bigfire (16 Abr 2014 às 01:17)

Ontem foi um dia quente, com a temperatura a passar dos 26.5º. O final de tarde podia ter sido mais animador, com a trovoada a ficar fora da cidade, mas com a zona de Sabrosa a ser bastante complementada.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2014 às 01:41)

bigfire disse:


> Ontem foi um dia quente, com a temperatura a passar dos 26.5º. O final de tarde podia ter sido mais animador, com a trovoada a ficar fora da cidade, mas com a zona de Sabrosa a ser bastante complementada.


 

Na zona de Sabrosa choveu durante um longo período de tempo, por vezes de forma intensa, coisa que já não acontecia há algum tempo.


----------



## panda (16 Abr 2014 às 02:39)

Céu limpo
Temperatura *14ºC* e *84%Hr*


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2014 às 09:43)

Manhã de sol e céu limpo
temperatura atual de 15,8ºC
Mínima de 12,2ºC
Humidade de 74%


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Abr 2014 às 13:27)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de nevoeiro que levantou logo nas primeiram horas. desde então o céu está nublado por nuvens altas, está um vento fresco de oeste.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Abr 2014 às 13:49)

ricardop120 disse:


> Boas
> 
> por aqui a manhã foi de nevoeiro que levantou logo nas primeiram horas. desde então o céu está nublado por nuvens altas, está um vento fresco de oeste.



Aqui não muda muito. Nuvens médias e altas também, com 24.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2014 às 14:36)

Boas ...hoje mais nuvens ,a manhã foi de corrida ,hoje foram 14km  tudo bem ,céu com muitas nuvens e um sol meio passado ,com 23.5ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2014 às 14:51)

Por Lamego, céu a ficar encoberto
temperatura de 22,0ºC
Humidade relativa de 55%
Vento de Norte
Pressão atmosférica a 1016 hpa
-------------------------------------
Dados de uma estação meteorológica Auriol


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Abr 2014 às 16:02)

Se hoje ainda é para trovejar em algum lado estou a ver isto muito parado.
Aqui só vejo a Norte uns cumulus que nem sei se são cumulus congestus.
Cá para mim se trovejar vai ser para os lados da fronteira norte e nordeste do interior (Distrito de Vila Real e Bragança).

26.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2014 às 16:20)

Boas ,nuvens inofensivas e muito sol ,com 23.7ºC 49%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Abr 2014 às 17:19)

Isto vai dar é uma rica nevoeirada lá para a noite, pelo menos o Caramulo já apresenta indícios de neblina. 

Continuo com céu nublado por nuvens médias e altas.


----------



## xtremebierzo (16 Abr 2014 às 17:36)

NUboso por aquí con algunha formación de tormenta











*24.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2014 às 18:13)

Boas ,mais sol que nuvens,com 23.5ºC e vento fraco de SWS.

Dados de hoje 11.9ºC / 24.4ºC.


----------



## joselamego (16 Abr 2014 às 19:00)

Por Lamego, céu ainda apresenta nuvens altas e baixas 
temperatura de 19,4ºC
Humidade relativa de 62%
Vento de Oeste
Pressão atmosférica a 1016 hpa
A máxima do dia foi 22,8ºC
-------------------------------------
Dados de uma estação meteorológica Auriol


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Abr 2014 às 21:19)

realmente hoje para trovoadas não esteve nada favorável, com aquelas nuvens altas ou bruma nem sei bem o que foi a tapar parcialmente o sol, então de tarde com a entrada de nortada fresca, e mesmo para esquecer, apesar disso penso que a máxima de hoje foi atingida pela hora do almoço, nao havia vento e estava até quente. 

atualmente continua as nuvens altas, o vento fraco e sigo com 12.5ºC

extemos:  14.1ºC minima  \  26.1ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Abr 2014 às 21:40)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de WNW,com 18.1ºC 79%HR.


----------



## pedro_cvl (16 Abr 2014 às 22:04)

Céu limpo e sem vento com 16,8 ºC e 98% humidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2014 às 12:06)

Bom dia ,hoje o sol já morde na pele ,a maratona de hoje foram 10km ...não dei para mais...o sol parece lume ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 24.2ºC 54%HR.

O penico do IPMA marcou 1.0mm 10h/11h  .


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Abr 2014 às 13:15)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu limpo apesar do nevoeiro matinal. não há vento e está quente. vamos lá ver a evolução das trovoadas.  

mais logo reporto a partir de gouveia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2014 às 14:16)

Boas, ,hoje a temperatura já está trabalhar para a máxima do ano ,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 26.6ºC 38%HR.


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Abr 2014 às 15:11)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> O penico do IPMA marcou 1.0mm 10h/11h  .



Orvalho?? Eu acordei mais ou menos por essa hora, não me recordo de nuvens, nem de ver o piso molhado pouco depois quando fui á rua.

Como já foi dito, está uma brasa aqui em CB , por agora uma nuvem a esconder o sol. E que fique escondido, pois não se pode andar na rua  .

EDIT:
Volta para trás nuvem... Volta para trás . Já foi, e o sol a bater .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2014 às 15:51)

Albifriorento disse:


> Orvalho?? Eu acordei mais ou menos por essa hora, não me recordo de nuvens, nem de ver o piso molhado pouco depois quando fui á rua.
> 
> Como já foi dito, está uma brasa aqui em CB , por agora uma nuvem a esconder o sol. E que fique escondido, pois não se pode andar na rua  .
> 
> ...



Boas ,é verdade,está cá uma brasa hoje ,hoje é mesmo o dia mais quente com 27.7ºC e como disseste algumas nuvens.

Quanto ao penico do IPMA...falso alarme ,eu desde as 8h30m andava na minha corrida sobre um céu limpo .


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Abr 2014 às 16:17)

28.2 e alguns cumulus congestus em inicio de formação ao longo do Caramulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2014 às 19:27)

Boas ,tarde bem quente ,o céu já passou a limpo ,ainda com 27.5ºC e 36%HR.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 28.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Abr 2014 às 21:05)

Boas...ainda 23.6ºC  e 43%HR,vento fraco de N.


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Abr 2014 às 23:17)

boas

por aqui a tarde foi de céu limpo, e sem vento. 

extremos:  13.4ºC minima \\  27.6ºC máxima

atualmente estou em Gouveia, está tudo calmo, céu limpo sem vento e com 15.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2014 às 10:46)

Bom dia .

Hoje o dia apareceu com muito nevoeiro ,neste momento já com céu limpo e muito sol ,a temperatura vai subindo,com 19.1ºC 80%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2014 às 11:43)

Pela zona continua céu limpo e o sol vai aquecendo o planeta ....hoje mais lento,com 21.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (18 Abr 2014 às 14:11)

Boas tardes,
o céu por Lamego permanece azul, apenas algumas nuvens
Temperatua atual de 22,0ºC
Mínima de 12ºC
Humidade de 42%
Vento de NE
Pressão atmosférica de 1013

-------------------------------------
Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Abr 2014 às 15:09)

Mínima de 15.4ºC com uma grande nevoeirada/orvalhada durante a madrugada e início do dia.

Por incrível que pareça a esta hora ainda permanece uma rica neblina a cobrir o Caramulo e o céu cá da zona. Deve ser fruto do vento Oeste que deve estar a conduzir a humidade até aqui.

Sigo com 18.9ºC.

Quanto a trovoadas, só se elas vierem no meio do nevoeiro


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2014 às 16:17)

Por aqui está um dia bem mais fresco que os últimos, e ainda bem. 17ºC
Também o Sol ainda não apareceu por aqui hoje.


Todo o país está abaixo dos 20ºC, exceptuando os distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Guarda, Castelo Branco e a zona nordeste do de Viseu, aqui percebesse o porquê
http://www.sat24.com/pt/?animation=true&ir=False


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2014 às 16:20)

Boas ,muito sol e ,nuvens só ao largo ,com 24.1ºC...longe dos 27.0ºC previstos para aqui ...ainda bem,venha lá mas é o tempo fresco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2014 às 17:41)

Boas,algumas nuvens a chegar e o vento aumentar de intensidade de WSW,já se nota o ar mais fresco ,com 22.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 24.5ºC.


----------



## pdf (18 Abr 2014 às 17:55)

Vim há pouco do Porto. A passagem do Marão foi fantástica. Muito nevoeiro e frio na encosta oeste, com o carro a marcar 13/14º. Logo após o alto de Espinho, subida brutal de ~10º ou mais, já com céu limpo. Cheguei a Alijó com 25/26.


----------



## panda (18 Abr 2014 às 18:18)

Boas
Dia bastante quente por aqui
Céu com algumas nuvens 
Temperatura actual *25.4ºC* e *33%Hr* 
Máxima de hoje *29.4ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Abr 2014 às 18:22)

A neblina continua alojada aqui na cova Tondelense, o Caramulo está a abrir a passo de Caracol e vai deixando trespassar alguns raios solares. 

17.3ºC


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Abr 2014 às 18:44)

Boas . Hoje esteve bastante quente por aqui
A minha maxima de hoje foi de 31,5 ºC(???????? foi o que marcou, por isso digo que qualquer corpo ao sol aquece, neste caso falo dos RS sejam eles quais forem)
Atual 22,9 ºC
Maxima UV foi 13,8
Trovoadas é que nada


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2014 às 20:09)

Boas,ar fresquinho a entrar com a força toda ...bem que vai saber nos proximos dias ,com 16.7ºC 80%HR.


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2014 às 20:25)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Boas . Hoje esteve bastante quente por aqui
> A minha maxima de hoje foi de 31,5 ºC(???????? foi o que marcou, por isso digo que qualquer corpo ao sol aquece, neste caso falo dos RS sejam eles quais forem)
> Atual 22,9 ºC
> Maxima UV foi 13,8
> Trovoadas é que nada



Qualquer estação bem instalada, com um RS bem instalado regista temperaturas fiáveis (por algum motivo é o sistema que TODAS as estações oficiais usam). Um RS reflete a radiação solar e protege o sensor no seu interior.


----------



## joselamego (18 Abr 2014 às 20:28)

Boa noite a todos
depois de um dia de sol e céu azul, apenas algumas nuvens e algum calor
Temperatura máxima de 23,9ºC
Atual 15,7ºC
Humidade de 71%
Vento de Norte
Pressão atmosférica de 1012
aproximam-se dias mais frescos

------------------------------------------

Dados da minha estação meteorológica Auriol


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Abr 2014 às 20:34)

vitamos disse:


> Qualquer estação bem instalada, com um RS bem instalado regista temperaturas fiáveis (por algum motivo é o sistema que TODAS as estações oficiais usam). Um RS reflete a radiação solar e protege o sensor no seu interior.


Não digo o contrario....O que eu digo é que qualquer corpo ao sol aquece. Tenho os sensores dentro do RS que está montado no alto do predio e tenho um outro termometro digital na rua  onde não apanha sol e temperaturas do sensor protegido pelo RS é sempre mais alta (falamos de graus) em relação ao termometro que não apanha sol. Fica a pergunta: qual a temperatura correta?????


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2014 às 20:36)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Não digo o contrario....O que eu digo é que qualquer corpo ao sol aquece. Tenho os sensores dentro do RS que está montado no alto do predio e tenho um outro termometro digital na rua  onde não apanha sol e temperaturas do sensor protegido pelo RS é sempre mais alta (falamos de graus) em relação ao termometro que não apanha sol. Fica a pergunta: qual a temperatura correta?????



Algo está definitivamente errado. A temperatura num sensor devidamente abrigado é sempre menor que num sensor sem RS mesmo que á sombra...

PS: Estive a comparar com a máxima hoje em CB. Eu sei que a distância é alguma, mas parece-me que 7º de diferença é efetivamente excessivo


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Abr 2014 às 20:56)

Então digam-me o porque!!!!O RS é da Davis Vue.


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Abr 2014 às 21:02)

Eu nem pela Davis Vue da meteocovilhã me guio porque neste momento a temperatura do site meteocovilha vai nos 17,7 ºC e 66%HR e eu ja registo 15,9 ºC e 91%HR. A Boidobra tem como que um microclima associado a ribeira que aqui passa e proximidade do rio. Encontro-me a 465 metros de altitude e meteocovilhã a 756m. O que posso dizer é que aqui é um calor infernal de verão e um frio de rachar de inverno. Mas tambem a Davis da meteocovilha regista 0,4mm de chuva (todos os dias regista 0,2) e não choveu nada de nada por isso tambem não me posso fiar pelos valores do site


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2014 às 21:21)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Eu nem pela Davis Vue da meteocovilhã me guio porque neste momento a temperatura do site meteocovilha vai nos 17,7 ºC e 66%HR e eu ja registo 15,9 ºC e 91%HR. A Boidobra tem como que um microclima associado a ribeira que aqui passa e proximidade do rio. Encontro-me a 465 metros de altitude e meteocovilhã a 756m. O que posso dizer é que aqui é um calor infernal de verão e um frio de rachar de inverno. Mas tambem a Davis da meteocovilha regista 0,4mm de chuva (todos os dias regista 0,2) e não choveu nada de nada por isso tambem não me posso fiar pelos valores do site



Não me parece que olhar para as estações dos outros (quando ainda por cima essas estações têm selo de qualidade) seja a melhor solução. Por mais microclima que exista aí 7º graus de erro mostram que algo está errado. Ainda por cima confirmaste isso com um sensor desabrigado! 

Tenta ver o que se passa. O sensor etá totalmente colocado no RS? Existe alguma parte aberta no RS que esteja a causar o problema. A mehor solução para um problema é ter a noção que ele existe. A partir daí a origem é algo que se acaba por descobrir...


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2014 às 21:26)

Começou a chuviscar por volta das 20h30 e assim continua.
12ºC, máxima de 18ºC


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Abr 2014 às 21:33)

vitamos disse:


> Não me parece que olhar para as estações dos outros (quando ainda por cima essas estações têm selo de qualidade) seja a melhor solução. Por mais microclima que exista aí 7º graus de erro mostram que algo está errado. Ainda por cima confirmaste isso com um sensor desabrigado!
> 
> Tenta ver o que se passa. O sensor etá totalmente colocado no RS? Existe alguma parte aberta no RS que esteja a causar o problema. A mehor solução para um problema é ter a noção que ele existe. A partir daí a origem é algo que se acaba por descobrir...



Tambem me parece que dizer que tudo o que não tenha selo de qualidade é mau não seja solução  Os sensores estam colocados dentro do RS bem no cento
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ocacao-do-rs-da-davis-vue-na-ventus-7656.html

Pode ver como está colocado. Mas para quem possa fazer a experiencia deixo aqui uma sugestão: coloquem um RS(seja ele com selo de qualidade ou não) a sobra e vejam temperatura e depois coloquem-no ao sol e comparem. Acho que isto é fisica pura. o proprio ar circundante ao RS estará mais quente caso este esteja ao sol e o mesmo não se verifica quando está a sombra pois o ar não está aquecido. A pergunta que fica e que me deixa confuso é qual a temperatura correta?


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2014 às 21:42)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Tambem me parece que dizer que tudo o que não tenha selo de qualidade é mau não seja solução  Os sensores estam colocados dentro do RS bem no cento
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ocacao-do-rs-da-davis-vue-na-ventus-7656.html
> 
> Pode ver como está colocado. Mas para quem possa fazer a experiencia deixo aqui uma sugestão: coloquem um RS(seja ele com selo de qualidade ou não) a sobra e vejam temperatura e depois coloquem-no ao sol e comparem. Acho que isto é fisica pura. o proprio ar circundante ao RS estará mais quente caso este esteja ao sol e o mesmo não se verifica quando está a sombra pois o ar não está aquecido. A pergunta que fica e que me deixa confuso é qual a temperatura correta?



pedro_cvl vamos ser claros nisto. Uma estação oficial em qualquer ponto do mundo e por definição da OMM é aquela que está totalmente exposta, desimpedida e com RS. Essa é a temperatura real! Se vamos pela física: Uma estação dentro de um RS apanha com 0W/m2 de radiação solar. Um sensor, se totalmente à sombra, desprotegido, apanha com um mínimo de radiação difusa. Por algum motivo a OMM não coloca sensores à sombra. Coloca devidamente abrigados com um RS. Eu repito: Se tu achas normal hoje teres tido uma máxima superior a 7ºC do que aquela que se registou em Castelo Branco, então não há nada que se possa fazer. Ninguém aqui está para lixar a cabeça aos outros. Aqui sempre compreendemos o esforço e a dedicação dos membros para ter os melhores registos. Se chamamos a atenção das coisas é para ajudar.


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Abr 2014 às 21:53)

vitamos disse:


> pedro_cvl vamos ser claros nisto. Uma estação oficial em qualquer ponto do mundo e por definição da OMM é aquela que está totalmente exposta, desimpedida e com RS. Essa é a temperatura real! Se vamos pela física: Uma estação dentro de um RS apanha com 0W/m2 de radiação solar. Um sensor, se totalmente à sombra, desprotegido, apanha com um mínimo de radiação difusa. Por algum motivo a OMM não coloca sensores à sombra. Coloca devidamente abrigados com um RS. Eu repito: Se tu achas normal hoje teres tido uma máxima superior a 7ºC do que aquela que se registou em Castelo Branco, então não há nada que se possa fazer. Ninguém aqui está para lixar a cabeça aos outros. Aqui sempre compreendemos o esforço e a dedicação dos membros para ter os melhores registos. Se chamamos a atenção das coisas é para ajudar.



É facil dizer que algo não está bem mas pela sua ordem de ideias tenho o sensor de humidade e temperatura dentro de um RS (com selo de qualidade) no alto do predio exposto ao sol. Se temperatura foi 7 graus mais alta que em castelo branco paciencia. Foi o valor que me deu e não posso duvidar porque até é um RS com selo de qualidade  O membro panda registou 29,4 ºC hoje de maxima e esta na encosta da serra mas provavelmente a estção dele tambem não tem selo de qualidade......


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Abr 2014 às 21:55)

Boas,o fresco vai-se instalando ,céu limpo e vento de WSW,com 13.9ºC 92%HR.


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Abr 2014 às 21:59)

Fica so mais esta nota. A esta hora não há radiações difusas mas a meteocovilhã regista 16,3 ºC e eu registo a esta hora 14,8 ºC...


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Abr 2014 às 21:59)

Boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de neblina e de tarde instalou-se o nevoeiro. o sol e o vento não apareceu por estes lados. neste momento está a chuviscar, com o nevoeiro a acompanhar, não ha vento e sigo com 11.9ºC

extremos:  11.2ºC minima  \  19.1ºC maxima


----------



## vitamos (18 Abr 2014 às 22:13)

pedro_cvl disse:


> É facil dizer que algo não está bem mas pela sua ordem de ideias tenho o sensor de humidade e temperatura dentro de um RS (com selo de qualidade) no alto do predio exposto ao sol. Se temperatura foi 7 graus mais alta que em castelo branco paciencia. Foi o valor que me deu e não posso duvidar porque até é um RS com selo de qualidade  O membro panda registou 29,4 ºC hoje de maxima e esta na encosta da serra mas provavelmente a estção dele tambem não tem selo de qualidade......



Perante esse tipo de postura não tenho absolutamente mais nada a dizer.


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Abr 2014 às 22:27)

vitamos disse:


> Perante esse tipo de postura não tenho absolutamente mais nada a dizer.



Desculpe a sinceridade mas a sua postura foi a de alguem que o unico que soube dizer foi que algo estava mal e não deveria comparar os meus valores com os de uma estação com selo de qualidade, estação essa que deve estar perto dum sistema de rega pois quer chova ou não chova marca chuva todos os dias. Penso que a estação estará com um problema e rapidamente o proprietario vai resolver isso. Se tivesse um RS artesanal ja saberia qual a sua resposta, seria a de que o RS estava mal construido. Mas neste caso e para não ter duvidas dessas comprei um RS da Davis e o unico que fiz foi colocar la sensores. Coloquei link com as fotos para ver do que eu estava a falar. Mesmo assim ainda não houve da sua parte qualquer comentario benefico que me ajudasse a ver qual o problema. Não sou parvo e tambem achei temperatura desajustada. O unico que me limitei a dizer foi que se de facto os sensores estam bem abrigados dentro dum RS com selo de qualidade e se a radiação que neles incide neste caso é de 0W/m2 então não tenho que duvidar dos valores. Limitei-me a responder segundo o seu raciocinio


----------



## Paulo H (18 Abr 2014 às 22:50)

Vá lá não se chateiem..  A verdade é que hoje CBranco teve temperatura máxima inferior a muitos locais, não só Covilhã mas também Viseu-aerod (3 graus de diferença). Talvez tenha sido por algum nevoeiro de manhã, e mudança de massa de ar a partir das 15h mais ou menos.. Está mesmo fresco a esta hora! 

O calor propaga-se não só por radiação, mas também por condução e conveccão. Claro que um sensor bem isolado impede a radiação solar e minimiza algum calor por condução e conveccão.

Como não tenho nenhum RS, nem nada que se pareça, prefiro não opinar. Tenho um aparelho de 40eur que mede temp interior juntamente com um sensor de temp exterior, que só está à sombra de tarde mas mede bem! Mesmo assim, desconfio sempre do calor transmitido pelas paredes, de tarde, em meses agonizantes como julho e agosto.


----------



## pedro_cvl (18 Abr 2014 às 23:04)

Paulo H disse:


> O calor propaga-se não só por radiação, mas também por condução e conveccão. Claro que um sensor bem isolado impede a radiação solar e minimiza algum calor por condução e conveccão.


Alguem que pensa como eu!!!!Se o calor se propaga tambem por condução quer dizer que um RS ao sol reflete radiação solar mas aquece porque está ao sol! Por isso eu digo que mesmo com RS de marca ou não os valores podem nao ser os reais. Mais uma vez digo que alguem faça experiencia de colocar RS a sombra e ao sol e veja temperaturas.depois digam-me. Mas até fazerem experiencia não me digam coisas que leem na net. Em relação ao chatear isso não acontece. As veezs a "discutir" é que se chega a uma solução


----------



## panda (18 Abr 2014 às 23:08)

Noite mais fresca hoje com *14.6ºC* e *82%Hr*


----------



## Nickname (18 Abr 2014 às 23:28)

Paulo H disse:


> Vá lá não se chateiem..  A verdade é que hoje CBranco teve temperatura máxima inferior a muitos locais, não só Covilhã mas também Viseu-aerod (3 graus de diferença). Talvez tenha sido por algum nevoeiro de manhã, e mudança de massa de ar a partir das 15h mais ou menos.. Está mesmo fresco a esta hora!



Acho que estás enganado quanto a Viseu, hoje a máxima foi apenas 17.7ºC, menos 9ºC !!!! que ontem.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsyno...=2014&mes=04&day=18&hora=21&vtx=Tx&enviar=Ver

A máxima em Coimbra(Cernache) é que foi bem baixa, 14.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Abr 2014 às 00:13)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Alguem que pensa como eu!!!!Se o calor se propaga tambem por condução quer dizer que um RS ao sol reflete radiação solar mas aquece porque está ao sol! Por isso eu digo que mesmo com RS de marca ou não os valores podem nao ser os reais. Mais uma vez digo que alguem faça experiencia de colocar RS a sombra e ao sol e veja temperaturas.depois digam-me. Mas até fazerem experiencia não me digam coisas que leem na net. Em relação ao chatear isso não acontece. As veezs a "discutir" é que se chega a uma solução



Caro colega Pedro cvl e se o problema fosse do termo-higrómetro (sei lá, talvez alguma avaria)? De facto isto de medir temperaturas é complicado com material amador. Eu tenho um caso também muito giro e que desconfio que seja por libertação de energia das paredes, se vocês já repararam eu quase nunca disponibilizo máximas, porque sei que posso estar a colocar valores errados, porque eu vivo numa autêntica ''eira''. Digamos que geralmente o meu transmissor está numa varanda virada a oeste num parapeito de mármore e eu fiz um teste de medições, como sei que pelas 16h a minha varanda começa a apanhar sol tiro o transmissor e ponho-o num outro parapeito de mármore junto a outra janela, mas esta parte da casa está virada para ESTE e apanha sol sensivelmente até à uma da tarde; em todos os testes que fiz de tirar o transmissor do lado oeste sem o mesmo estar com radiação direta a incidir nele, mas já com o sol a aparecer na varanda e colocá-lo no lado este já completamente à sombra, o lado ESTE dá sempre uma temperatura superior. De facto esta temática das temperaturas também foi sempre  muito complicada para mim. Boa sorte na investigação do problema.


----------



## pedro_cvl (19 Abr 2014 às 00:27)

Eu testei estação e sensores externos antes de montar. Disso tenho a certeza que não é falha dos sensores. Agora passasse o seguinte: eu retirei (dessoldei) os sensores que estavao no mastro que sao assim





sensor humidade




sensor de temperatura
e soldei os mesmos na ponta de um fio de 4 cabos e coloquei-os dentro do RS. Não teem qualquer tipo de protecção. Quando se coloca o termohigrometro dentro de um RS os sensores estao protegidos (porque estam dentro de uma estrutura plastica que é o proprio termohigrometro) e ainda ficam depois dentro do RS. Os meus sensores estam simplesmente soldados ao fio e dentro do RS. Será por isso?


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2014 às 00:49)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Alguem que pensa como eu!!!!Se o calor se propaga tambem por condução quer dizer que um RS ao sol reflete radiação solar mas aquece porque está ao sol! Por isso eu digo que mesmo com RS de marca ou não os valores podem nao ser os reais. Mais uma vez digo que alguem faça experiencia de colocar RS a sombra e ao sol e veja temperaturas.depois digam-me. Mas até fazerem experiencia não me digam coisas que leem na net. Em relação ao chatear isso não acontece. As veezs a "discutir" é que se chega a uma solução



Penso que este estudo da Organização Meteorológica Mundial poder-te-à interessar:
https://www.wmo.int/pages/prog/www/IMOP/publications/IOM-94-TECO2006/P3(14)_Nagy_Hungary.pdf


----------



## pedro_cvl (19 Abr 2014 às 01:06)

Fiquei ainda mais confuso. Mas fiquemos por aqui. Este topico não tem como objectivo discutir este tema e por isso mesmo peço desculpa por ter sido feito aqui. Para ja fica assim montado. Vou entretanto tentar encontrar alguma coisa que me resolva o problema.


----------



## Paulo H (19 Abr 2014 às 04:21)

Nickname disse:


> Acho que estás enganado quanto a Viseu, hoje a máxima foi apenas 17.7ºC, menos 9ºC !!!! que ontem.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsyno...=2014&mes=04&day=18&hora=21&vtx=Tx&enviar=Ver
> 
> A máxima em Coimbra(Cernache) é que foi bem baixa, 14.6ºC



Tens razão, Nickname! Falha minha, a ver o gráfico diário do ipma, sem zoom no meu telemóvel, parecia 27C, mas eram 17C!


----------



## panda (19 Abr 2014 às 13:25)

Boas 
Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *14.4ºC* e *85%Hr*


----------



## Nickname (19 Abr 2014 às 14:10)

Mais um dia à imagem de ontem mas bem mais fresco, céu totalmente nublado, alguns chuviscos.
11.5ºC


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2014 às 15:51)

Aqui por Lamego, dia nublado e fresco, muito fresco...
Temperatura mínima de 11,2ºC
Temperatura atual de 12,6ºC
Humidade de 89%
Pressão atmosférica de 1011
Vento muito variável, tanto de norte, como oeste, este, etc


----------



## joselamego (19 Abr 2014 às 15:52)

Nickname disse:


> Mais um dia à imagem de ontem mas bem mais fresco, céu totalmente nublado, alguns chuviscos.
> 11.5ºC




Caro colega nickname, ai por Viseu chuvisca?
Aqui Lamego só está nublado e fresco


----------



## Nickname (19 Abr 2014 às 15:57)

joselamego disse:


> Caro colega nickname, ai por Viseu chuvisca?
> Aqui Lamego só está nublado e fresco



Agora já não, parou por volta das 14h30.
Apenas céu nublado e fresco por aqui também. Vai ser mais um dia sem um único raio de Sol, gosto deles assim.





Hoje estamos na zona mais fresca da Península (abaixo dos 1500m de altitude), há dois dias a esta hora estavam quase 27ºC em Viseu, (17 graus de diferença !!), nada mal para um clima que não é muito continental.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2014 às 17:46)

Boa tarde, em Chaves cidade chovia com alguma intensidade há pouco, aqui na minha aldeia mais a leste não chega a precipitação. Está dificil passar para este lado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2014 às 17:47)

Boas tardes .

Enquanto nos últimos dias houve sol a mais ,hoje ficou OFF ,com 15.2ºC 72%HR.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Abr 2014 às 18:30)

16.3ºC, céu muito nublado com micro-abertas que deixam trespassar um ou outro raio de sol. Chuva fraca ou orvalho durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã.

Mínima de 13.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2014 às 20:23)

Boas,por aqui o céu já passou a pouco nublado e descida na temperatura,com 12.6ºC e vento fresco de WNW.

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 15.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Abr 2014 às 21:53)

Boas,acabou-se o saldo das temperaturas altas ,voltamos há primeira forma...tempo mais fresco ,bem melhor ,com 11.8ºC e vento fresco de WNW.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Abr 2014 às 22:49)

Chuviscos lá fora... não passam disso... nem molham!


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Abr 2014 às 00:29)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu encoberto, e fresco também. não houve vento, um dia chato portanto 
atualmente o céu continua encoberto, não ha vento e sigo com 8.6ºC.  a máxima daqui não passou dos 13.1ºC


----------



## panda (20 Abr 2014 às 01:49)

E la voltou o frio outra vez 
Temperatura *10ºC* e *83%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Abr 2014 às 01:56)

Céu geralmente limpo, 10.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Abr 2014 às 03:15)

Mais algumas nuvens, 9.6ºC.  Não espero nada de especial para hoje, quer o Stormy e Estofex puseram-me na corda bamba do risco mais baixo de convecção... Este ano a trovoada não quer nada com a primavera no norte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2014 às 11:14)

Bom dia .

Céu muito nublado e sem chuva ,com 14.0ºC 68%HR.


----------



## pedro_cvl (20 Abr 2014 às 11:47)

Boas . De volta ao telhado e agora com RS ventilado!lol!
Céu parcialmente nublado com abertas de sol
Temperatura atual 13,7 ºC e 65%HR
Indice UV 6,6


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Abr 2014 às 12:43)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu muito nublado. mas com abertas. o sol está quente. não há vento e sigo com 23.6 graus. 
a mínima foi de 5.6graus.  

mais logo reporto a partir de santa comba.


----------



## panda (20 Abr 2014 às 13:20)

Boas
Céu a ficar nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *16ºC* e *60%Hr*


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Abr 2014 às 15:38)

Dia de tempo enfadonho, muitas nuvens, muitas nuvens, mas nem uns humildes pingos. 

Fim da madrugada e inicio da manhã dominado por nevoeiro.

Mínima de 8.4ºC

Temperatura atual: 21.1ºC


----------



## Paulo H (20 Abr 2014 às 16:55)

Por aqui apenas uns pingos (literalmente), por volta das 15h, nem sequer deu para molhar o chão!


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Abr 2014 às 17:12)

Este mês aqui adapta-se mais a este adágio popular ''Inverno de Março e seca de Abril, deixam o lavrador a pedir''

Continuo sem uma única gotinha e céu muito nublado, consigo avistar algumas cumulus-congestus por trás do Caramulo.
18.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2014 às 17:44)

Boas,já ...depois de estar ameaçar toda tarde com pingos ,muito escuro a sul ,com 15.3ºC 62%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.6ºC / 17.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2014 às 17:53)

Continua  e já com o 1.0mm ,com 14.2ºC 78%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2014 às 18:53)

Boas,continua  certinha,céu todo tapado ,com 12.8ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Dan (20 Abr 2014 às 20:51)

Dia primaveril um pouco mais fresco, mas ainda assim com bastante sol.






Ao fim da tarde a chuva ainda ameaçou, mas acabou por não cair nada.





Extremos de hoje: 8,1ºC / 17,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Abr 2014 às 21:30)

Boas,agora só pingos ,com 11.8ºC e 6.0mm.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Abr 2014 às 22:35)

boas

já por santa comba por estas bandas esta tudo calmo, céu muito nublado, não ha vento e sigo com 14.5ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Abr 2014 às 22:36)

Dia sem história, meteorologicamente falando claro!
Apenas dois ou três aguaceiros fracos ao fim do dia que nem molharam o chão.
A noite está fresca mas não fria.


----------



## panda (21 Abr 2014 às 00:43)

Céu nublado e vento calmo

Temperatura *11.9ºC* e *83%Hr*


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2014 às 01:39)

Por Lamego dia de muitas nuvens mas algum sol a espreitar
temperatura máxima de 17,9ºC
Mínima de 8,3ºC
Atual 9,4ºC


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2014 às 09:49)

Manhã um pouco mais fria aqui pela região e, provavelmente, até com alguma geada.






IPMA


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2014 às 11:41)

Bom dia .

Sol e nuvens,com 16.1ºC.


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2014 às 11:57)

Bons dias caros meteos,
aqui por Lamego dia com poucas nuvens e muito sol, pelo menos para já...
Mínima de 6,3ºC
Atual 15,0ºC
Humidade de 56%
Vento de oeste
Pressão atmosférica de 1013
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dados da estação Auriol


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2014 às 13:48)

Por Lamego o céu a ficar nublado
Temperatura atual de 16,0ºC
Humidade de 54%
---------------------------------

Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2014 às 14:49)

Boas ,sol e nuvens ,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Abr 2014 às 15:41)

Boas 
Sol e nuvens
De noite ainda choveu *1.2mm*
Temperatura actual *18.4ºC* e *45%Hr*


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Abr 2014 às 16:13)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Tambem me parece que dizer que tudo o que não tenha selo de qualidade é mau não seja solução  Os sensores estam colocados dentro do RS bem no cento
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...ocacao-do-rs-da-davis-vue-na-ventus-7656.html
> 
> Pode ver como está colocado. Mas para quem possa fazer a experiencia deixo aqui uma sugestão: coloquem um RS(seja ele com selo de qualidade ou não) a sobra e vejam temperatura e depois coloquem-no ao sol e comparem. Acho que isto é fisica pura. o proprio ar circundante ao RS estará mais quente caso este esteja ao sol e o mesmo não se verifica quando está a sombra pois o ar não está aquecido. A pergunta que fica e que me deixa confuso é qual a temperatura correta?



Agora em casa e no PC, agora vejo que o selo bem daqui


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2014 às 19:46)

Boas ,mais um dia de muitas nuvens ...só para vista ,com 16.0ºC e céu limpinho,fugiu tudo .

Dados de hoje 10.7ºC / 20.0ºC.


----------



## pedro_cvl (21 Abr 2014 às 20:16)

Boas. Céu com poucas nuvens. Dados atuais 12,9 ºC e 68%HR
Maxima de hoje foi 19,5 ºC


----------



## panda (21 Abr 2014 às 20:21)

Céu com poucas nuvens
Temperatura actual *13.1ºC* e *64%Hr*

Máxima de hoje *18.9ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Abr 2014 às 20:36)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado, com o sol a dominar o dia. de tarde esteve vento que era por vezes moderado. 
atualmente o céu continua nublado, não ha vento e sigo com 13.6ºC

extremos:  11.2ºC minima  \  20.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Abr 2014 às 21:41)

Boas,limpo ,com 12.8ºC e vento fresco de NW.


----------



## joselamego (21 Abr 2014 às 22:41)

Dados de hoje:

Máxima de 16,5ºC
Mínima de 6,2ºC
Atual 10,3ºC
Vento de NW
-------------------------------------

Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## panda (22 Abr 2014 às 00:05)

Passamos da Primavera para o Inverno 

Temperatura *11ºC* e *77%Hr*


----------



## pedro_cvl (22 Abr 2014 às 00:38)

Sigo com 9,3 ºC e 92% humidade. Ta fresquinho


----------



## pedro_cvl (22 Abr 2014 às 09:49)

Ceu nublado. Sigo com 11,7 ºC e 83%HR. Vento fraco
Minima desta noite 4,5 ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Abr 2014 às 10:39)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado e 10,3ºC. Alguma chuva fraca esta manhã e uma mínima de 6,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2014 às 11:52)

Bom dia .

A manhã foi no corte...a relva do jardim ,mais um dia com nuvens e sol ,com 16.9ºC 61%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Abr 2014 às 13:09)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu geralmente nublado mas com o sol sempre a dominar. está levantar-se vento de NW.


----------



## MSantos (22 Abr 2014 às 14:19)

Boas!

Manhã com alguma chuva fraca em Bragança que entretanto já parou mas o céu mantém-se bastante nublado por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2014 às 14:26)

Boas ,mais nuvens com bons momentos de sol ,com 18.3ºC e o vento aumentar de SW.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Abr 2014 às 16:55)

Alguma chuva durante a manhã aqui pelo Alto Tâmega e Barroso.
Entretanto o céu apresenta-se com bastantes nuvens e o sol vai espreitando de vez em quando.
Vento fraco a moderado com sensação de tempo fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2014 às 18:00)

Boas,muitas nuvens ,vento moderado de WSW,com 17.4ºC 57%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Abr 2014 às 18:43)

Depois do sol e nuvens, agora céu totalmente encoberto 
Temperatura *16.5ºC* e *57%Hr*


----------



## pedro_cvl (22 Abr 2014 às 19:51)

Céu encoberto
Sigo com 15,3 ºC e 72%HR
Maxima de hoje 19,2 ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Abr 2014 às 20:37)

boas

por aqui aa tarde foi igualmente de céu nublado, temporariamente muito nublado. no final da tarde. 
o vento sopra fraco a moderado desde o inicio da tarde. sigo com 15.9ºC

extremos:  10.6ºC minima  \\  22.9ºC maxima


----------



## panda (22 Abr 2014 às 21:00)

já tou farto deste tempo 

Temperatura actual *15.1ºC* e *65%Hr*
A máxima não sei, já que hoje foi tarde de manutenção do RS


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Abr 2014 às 21:12)

Boas,meio nublado e vento fresco de W,com 14.8ºC 70%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Abr 2014 às 22:33)

O céu está cada vez mais encoberto e o termómetro marca 9ºC...
A madrugada será de chuva! Que bom! 

Hoje dei para ver que também a norte daqui a neve resiste! Nos pontos mais altos da Sierra de San Mamede ainda há neve!


----------



## pedro_cvl (22 Abr 2014 às 23:13)

Pelo que consigo ver o ceu ta limpo.
Sigo com 13,3 ºC e 81%HR


----------



## joselamego (23 Abr 2014 às 01:14)

Dia quase sempre nublado, pouco sol
temperatura máxima de 15,5ºC
Mínima de 7,2ºC
Atual de 9,5ºC
A chuva deve regressar esta madrugada!
Humidade de 80%
----------------------------------------------

Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## panda (23 Abr 2014 às 11:07)

Bons dias
Chuva fraca, com o sol já a querer aparecer 
 acumulada *6.0mm*
Temperatura *11.4ºC* e *93%Hr*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2014 às 12:12)

Boas ,desde de madrugada chuva fraca ,com 13.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Abr 2014 às 13:25)

Boas
por aqui a manhã foi de aguaceiros mas pouco frequentes. não há vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2014 às 14:56)

Boas,a chuva já passou,apesar de ser fraca rendeu 2.0mm,o céu continua muito nublado ,com 16.4ºC e vento de sul.


----------



## jotackosta (23 Abr 2014 às 19:13)

Boas tardes!

Chuva durante a manhã, céu pouco nublado durante a tarde, o sol ainda brilha. 
Hoje a noite será mais fresca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2014 às 19:14)

Boas,final de tarde cheio de sol que ajudou a subir a temperatura,céu vai ficando limpo,com 17.3ºC 50%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.6ºC / 17.8ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## pedro_cvl (23 Abr 2014 às 20:08)

Céu praticamente limpo.
Dados atuais 13,9 ºC e 68%HR com 5,0 mm acumulada
Extremos min 9,5 ºC e 18,1 ºC max.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Abr 2014 às 20:46)

boas

por aqui a tarde já foi de sol, com o céu pouco nublado. o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde. 
atualmente o vento sopra fraco, não ha vento e sigo com 13.5ºC 

extremos:  10.6ºC minima  \\  22.9ºC maxima


----------



## panda (23 Abr 2014 às 20:48)

Temperatura actual *12.7ºC* e *68%Hr*
 acumulada *6.5mm*

Enquanto a máxima não sei Pedro. Hoje ainda tive que desmontar o RS para dar uns ajustes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Abr 2014 às 21:15)

Boas,céu limpo e vento muito fraco,com 12.5ºC 74%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2014 às 08:21)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento fraco de WNW.com 9.8ºC 74%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2014 às 11:29)

Boas,saí de casa pelas 8h30m com céu limpo e chego com o céu muito nublado e com alguns pingos...hoje a maratona foi de 12km ,com 13.0ºC e vento moderado e fresco de WNW.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Abr 2014 às 12:45)

Voltou o Inverno por aqui... o dia amanheceu com poucas nuvens mas entretanto encobriu e vai chovendo fraco, a temperatura ronda neste momentos os 7.5ºC. 

Está tudo com receio das geadas que poderão aparecer nos próximos dias... se tal acontecer perdemos tudo... cerejas, vinhas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2014 às 12:46)

Por aqui já abriu e houve bons momentos de sol ,neste momento está ficar novamente muito nublado,pelo radar parecer vir lá qualquer coisa ,com 15.3ºC 58%HR.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Abr 2014 às 13:03)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Por aqui já abriu e houve bons momentos de sol ,neste momento está ficar novamente muito nublado,pelo radar parecer vir lá qualquer coisa ,com 15.3ºC 58%HR.



Já chove bem, e é da grossa.


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2014 às 13:15)

Na Torre a neve já acumula.







-0,4ºC de momento.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Abr 2014 às 13:16)

Boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu geralmente muito nublado com aguaceiros moderados pontualmente fortes. o vento está muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2014 às 13:19)

Já chegou a ,primeiro com muito vento e agora já algum tempo certinha em forma de aguaceiros,a temperatura desceu bem ,com 10.9ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2014 às 14:11)

O sol de regresso por entre as nuvens ,a temperatura a subir,com 14.3ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## bigfire (24 Abr 2014 às 14:15)

Boas, hoje o dia está batante diferente de ontem, com o céu muito nublado, aguaceiros, e a temperatura a descer um pouco, neste momento 11.3º.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Abr 2014 às 16:26)

Acabou de cair uma granizada por aqui... trovões não ouvi...


----------



## xtremebierzo (24 Abr 2014 às 16:42)

Por aquí desde o medio dia chove a ratos debilmente

Foto de esta mnha as montañas do sur (Cara norte)






E esta as montañas hacia o norte (cara Sur)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Abr 2014 às 17:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Acabou de cair uma granizada por aqui... trovões não ouvi...



Agora sim! Trovoada!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Abr 2014 às 17:45)

Mais 1 trovão!


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2014 às 18:59)

Por aqui temos, na região, tido uma tarde de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, até alguma saraiva. Forte descida da temperatura também, cheguei a registar valores de 5ºC / 6ºC na viagem para Bragança e apanhei algum gelo na A4, junto a Quintanilha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2014 às 19:03)

Boas,tarde muito ventosa ,céu mais limpo ,temperatura a descer,com 11.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.4ºC / 16.3ºC e 2.0mm.


----------



## pedro_cvl (24 Abr 2014 às 19:54)

Céu com algumas nuvens. 
Dados atuais 9,9 ºC e 80%hr com 2,5 mm acumulada
Minima de 5,5 ºC e maxima de 15,6 ºC


----------



## panda (24 Abr 2014 às 20:15)

Boas 
Dia de alguns aguaceiros, vento e frio
Mas la consegui por o RS
Temperatura actual *10.4ºC* e *64%Hr*
Máxima de hoje *13.7ºC*
Chuva acumulada *1.7mm*


----------



## Dan (24 Abr 2014 às 20:29)

Esta tarde.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Abr 2014 às 20:40)

Dia interessante meteorologicamente falando. 

Saraivada, trovoada, aguaceiros, tudo isto num dia que amanheceu completamente diferente e enganou muita gente por estas bandas.

De realçar o frio, está frio! Pode-se afirmar. Os galegos falam em neve acima dos 1000m esta noite, não sei se baixará tanto mas como se diz por aqui "é ar de neve".

Neste momento o céu está encoberto e continua a precipitar, o termómetro marca agora mesmo *7.1ºC* e a baixar rapidamente.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Abr 2014 às 22:02)

boas

por aqui a tarde já não houve aguaceiros, apesar de ter estado muito nublado.  o vento soprou fraquinho ao longo da tarde. 
atualmente esta tudo calmo, sem vento céu nublado e sigo com 10.4ºC

extremos.  8.1ºC minima  \  18.1ºC máxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Abr 2014 às 22:10)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vento fresco de NW,com 9.5ºC 74%HR.


----------



## joselamego (24 Abr 2014 às 22:26)

Boas 
Dia de alguns aguaceiros, vento e frio
Temperatura actual 7,5ºC e 81%Hr
Máxima de hoje 10.0ºC
Chuva acumulada 1.5mm

-----------------------------------
Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## Serrano (25 Abr 2014 às 11:22)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 11.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2014 às 11:36)

Bom dia.

Esta noite foi bastante fresca ...baixou até aos 4.3ºC,logo pela manhã ainda foi de céu limpo,neste momento o céu está muito nublado ,com 14.3ºC e algum vento de WNW.


----------



## panda (25 Abr 2014 às 11:50)

Bons dias 
De noite arrefeceu bem com o termómetro a descer até aos *4.9ºC* 
Temperatura actual *13ºC* e *62%Hr*
Céu parcialmente nublado


----------



## pedro_cvl (25 Abr 2014 às 11:52)

Por aqui o termometro foi aos 4,5ºC durante a noite.
De momento sigo com 13,4ºC e 56%HR com 7,4 UV


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2014 às 12:44)

Boas ,por aqui o céu mais limpo de nuvens ,temperatura a subir,com 16.0ºC 47%HR.


----------



## pedro_cvl (25 Abr 2014 às 13:58)

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas. Sigo com 14,1ºC e 49%HR
Levantou-se vento que anda entre 20 a 30 km/h de SW com uma rajada de 38,2 km/h.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2014 às 15:14)

Boas,voltou novamente a tapar ...nuvens médias e altas,com 17.2ºC e vento de WSW.


----------



## keipha (25 Abr 2014 às 15:32)

por aqui céu nublado, com algumas abertas, vento fraco constante de S / SW com rajada máxima de 21.6Km/h. Temperatura actual de 16.9ºC e HR 59%


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Abr 2014 às 18:03)

15.5ºC e alguns chuviscos. Ontem foi mais um dia de pasmaceira, nada de trovoadas ou granizo, ou até chuva forte. Tudo se limitou a chuva fraca ou moderada com muitas cumulus-congestus no céu. Ainda não foi desta


----------



## Dan (25 Abr 2014 às 18:12)

Depois de uma manhã com algum sol, uma tarde cinzenta e com um pouco de chuva.
Por agora vai chuviscando com10ºC.  

Aproveitei a manhã para uma pequena caminhada pela Sanábria. Para além dos neveiros do Inverno, ainda a neve que caiu ontem e hoje. O vento era intenso e, por vezes, acompanhado de alguma neve.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Abr 2014 às 18:15)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro que se dissipou longo nas primeiras horas, depois disso o céu tem estado muito nublado. com o vento fraco durante todo o dia. 
atualmente o céu está mais para o encoberto, vento fraco e sigo com 16.4ºC

extremos:  7.1ºC minima  \  20.7ºC maxima


----------



## panda (25 Abr 2014 às 18:38)

Céu parcialmente nublado 
Temperatura *13.6ºC* e *58%Hr*

Dados de hoje *4.9ºC* / *16.5ºC*


----------



## pedro_cvl (25 Abr 2014 às 19:00)

Sigo com 13,1ºC e 65%HR. O vento por aqui é que tem estado desagradável.
Máxima de hoje 17ºC.


----------



## jotackosta (25 Abr 2014 às 19:11)

Tarde de céu muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros fracos e vento.

De momento não chove e a intensidade do vento aumenta, *12,5ºC.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2014 às 19:40)

Boas,tarde nublada e ventosa ,com 15.0ºC e 48%HR.

Dados de hoje 4.3ºC / 18.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Abr 2014 às 21:26)

Vento moderado e fresco de WNW,com 12.7ºC 60%HR.


----------



## MSantos (25 Abr 2014 às 22:03)

Boas!

Dia fresco cinzento e com algum chuvisco em Bragança, por agora 8.4ºC na estação do nosso colega Z13.


----------



## keipha (25 Abr 2014 às 22:55)

Por aqui agora está de chuva fraca.  1.0mm acumulado na ultima hora. Vento fraco e 11,5°C


----------



## joselamego (26 Abr 2014 às 01:19)

Boas noites.
O feriado foi de céu nublado e algum frio.
Agora chuva fraca, com temperatura de 8,8ºC e 85% de HR

Dados de hoje 4.5ºC / 16.5ºC.
__________________
Dados uma estação Auriol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2014 às 10:22)

Bom dia .

Céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas,vento moderado de W,com 14.8ºC 90%HR.


----------



## Serrano (26 Abr 2014 às 11:47)

Céu muito nublado no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 13.1ºC.


----------



## joselamego (26 Abr 2014 às 14:21)

Boas tardes amigos,
Noite de chuva e manhã de chuviscos/chuva fraca.
Acumulado ate agora de 14 mm

Temperatura atual de 14,6ºC
Mínima de 8,8ºC
__________________
Dados uma estação Auriol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2014 às 15:53)

Boas ,tarde com muitas nuvens e sol,vento...muito ,com 18.8ºC 68%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2014 às 18:32)

Ainda muitas nuvens e vento moderado,com 17.0ºC 72%HR.

Dados de hohe 10.2ºC / 19.2ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Abr 2014 às 18:47)

Boas tardes
Céu muito nublado com aguaceiros fracos
Temperatura *13.3ºC* e *89%Hr*

Máxima de hoje *16.8ºC*


----------



## keipha (26 Abr 2014 às 21:01)

Actualmente 11,4°C 83% HR acumulado de 20.83 24hr. Rajada maxima de 20.6km/h


----------



## pedro_cvl (26 Abr 2014 às 21:02)

Boas. O céu neste momento limpou.
Dados atuais 11,6ºC , 80%HR e 15mm acumulados com vento na casa dos 20km\h de W.
Maxima de hoje 16,6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Abr 2014 às 21:09)

Céu nublado e vento moderado de WNW,com 14.2ºC 82%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Abr 2014 às 21:16)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu geralmente muito nublado, com períodos de chuva ao longo do dia. 
ao final da tarde o céu tornou-se pouco nublado. o vento soprou fraco a moderado também ao longo do dia, enfraquecendo também ao final da tarde, agora estão 11.1ºC. a máxima d dia foi de 17.2ºC


----------



## joselamego (26 Abr 2014 às 21:32)

Depois de um dia cinzento, com chuva fraca, o final do dia começou o céu a sorrir com a presença do sol.
Dados de hoje:

Máxima de 15,5ºC
Mínima de 8,8ºC
Atual de 9,9ºC
80% HR
Acumulado de 18 mm

---------------------------------------
Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## MSantos (26 Abr 2014 às 21:51)

Boas!

Alguma chuva durante a manhã aqui pela Terra Fria sob a forma de aguaceiros, no entanto ao longo da tarde o céu foi ficando progressivamente mais limpo.

Estão 8.6ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Abr 2014 às 23:21)

*6.2ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Abr 2014 às 08:38)

Mínima de *3.2ºC* e tudo aflito com receio das geadas.


----------



## Serrano (27 Abr 2014 às 11:28)

14.6ºC no Sarzedo, numa manhã em que brilha o sol...


----------



## Thomar (27 Abr 2014 às 14:32)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mínima de *3.2ºC* e tudo aflito com receio das geadas.



Bela mínima! Já agora por curiosidade, se vierem geadas até meio de maio, quais são as culturas em risco?


----------



## panda (27 Abr 2014 às 14:41)

Boas 
Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco
Temperatura *20.3ºC* e *33%Hr*
P 1022 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2014 às 15:27)

Boas tardes  .

Desde de 8h da manhã...passado ar livre em atividades sobre um céu limpo ,com direito ao fim de uma almoçarada em conjunto com algum povo ,há base de grelhados feitos no local ,o tempo voltou há segunda forma...calções,chilenos e manga curta ,com 22.5ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Abr 2014 às 15:56)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes  .
> 
> Desde de 8h da manhã...passado ar livre em atividades sobre um céu limpo ,com direito ao fim de uma almoçarada em conjunto com algum povo ,há base de grelhados feitos no local ,o tempo voltou há segunda forma...calções,chilenos e manga curta ,com 22.5ºC e algum vento.


Chilenos  É verdade por aqui também está um belo dia de sol.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2014 às 16:19)

Meteofan disse:


> Chilenos  É verdade por aqui também está um belo dia de sol.



Deves trabalhar nalguma fábrica de calçado em felgueiras ou na zona...deves de conhecer o chileno de trazer por casa .


----------



## panda (27 Abr 2014 às 18:47)

Hoje ta a ser um bom dia para o passeio pelo campo 
Temperatura actual *19.9ºC* e *41%Hr*

Dados de hoje *5.7ºC* / *22.1ºC*


----------



## pedro_cvl (27 Abr 2014 às 19:05)

Boas. Belo dia de sol a contrastar com o dia de ontem. Por aqui ainda bate o sol e sigo com 19,2ºC e 56%HR.
Minima de 4,7ºC e máxima de 23,1ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Abr 2014 às 21:02)

boas

por aqui a o dia foi de céu geralmente pouco nublado, com o vento fraco durante a tarde. 
atualmente céu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 13.6ºC 

temperaturas:  7.8ºC minima  \  20.5ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Abr 2014 às 21:18)

Boas,céu limpo e algum vento de NW,com 15.3ºC 62%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.3ºC / 23.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2014 às 08:40)

Bom dia .

Céu com nuvens altas e o sol ainda meio tapado ,com 12.5ºC 75%HR.

Vou de saída para maratona da manhã ...até logo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2014 às 11:52)

Boas  .

Já de regresso da maratona da manhã ...céu limpo com a temperatura a subir,com 20.2ºC 50%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2014 às 13:53)

Boas ,nuvens altas a chegar e o ambiente na rua a ficar abafado ,com 23.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2014 às 17:58)

Boas...tarde já quente ,o vento de WNW aumentar de intensidade e a suavizar a temperatura,com  24.0ºC 34%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.5ºC / 25.4ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Abr 2014 às 18:36)

Boas 
Temperatura actual *22.5ºC* e *35%Hr*

Dados de hoje *8.6ºC* / *24.9ºC*


----------



## MSantos (28 Abr 2014 às 18:47)

Boas!

Dia de sol e céu pouco nublado em Bragança, por agora a estação do IPB marca 18.8ºC


----------



## pedro_cvl (28 Abr 2014 às 20:43)

Ola. Não sei como teve o dia porque tive fechado a trabalhar 
Dados atuais 15,5ºC e 88%HR
Minima de 6,8ºC e máxima de 25,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Abr 2014 às 21:22)

Boas,vento moderado de NWN,com 16.5ºC e 62%HR.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2014 às 21:25)

Thomar disse:


> Bela mínima! Já agora por curiosidade, se vierem geadas até meio de maio, quais são as culturas em risco?



Perde-se quase tudo... a vinha, as cerejas, batatas, macieiras... Está tudo adiantadíssimo por causas das altas temperaturas das últimas semanas... no ano passado nem 1 cereja tivemos para provar!


----------



## panda (28 Abr 2014 às 21:36)

Temperatura nos *14.7ºC* e *79%Hr*


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Abr 2014 às 21:42)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente pouco nublado, com vento fraco da parte da tarde. 
atualmente o vento continua fraco, nao ha vento e sigo com 13.6ºC

extremos: 7.8ºC minima  \  22.9ºC maxima


----------



## joselamego (29 Abr 2014 às 01:41)

Dia com poucas nuvens por Lamego
Dados de ontem:

Máxima de 18 graus
Mínima de 7,2ºC
Atual de 9ºC

-------------------------------
Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2014 às 08:17)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento muito fraco,com 13.0ºC 72%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2014 às 12:34)

Boas  .

Já com chegada da maratona de hoje ...foram só 16 km ,já para o fim...o sol já mordia na pele ,com 21.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Abr 2014 às 13:24)

boas

por aqui a manhã foi de céu limpo com algum nevoeiro sobre o rio.   não há vento e está bem agradável.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2014 às 14:36)

Boas ,já escalda ,com 23.7ºC 39%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2014 às 16:22)

Algumas nuvens a chegar ...vai subindo o mercúrio,com 25.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2014 às 18:10)

Tal como ontem ...o vento de WNW a varrer já o ar quente,com 24.5ºC 42%HR.

Dados de hoje 10.3ºC / 26.2ºC .


----------



## panda (29 Abr 2014 às 21:21)

Boas
Hoje a noite esta a ser mais quente.
Temperatura actual *16.8ºC* e *69%Hr*

Dados de hoje *8.5ºC* / *25.2ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Abr 2014 às 21:32)

tarde igualmente de céu limpo, com algum vento da parte da tarde. tal como agora esta tudo igual, com 16.1ºC de temperatura. 

extremos: 7.8ºC minima  \  24.0ºC maxima


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Abr 2014 às 21:57)

Boas,céu limpo e algum vento de WNW,com 17.2ºC 67%HR.


----------



## pedro_cvl (30 Abr 2014 às 00:39)

Boas. Por aqui está tudo calmo. Não ha vento e ta o céu limpo. Sigo com 12,3ºC e 90%HR.


----------



## joselamego (30 Abr 2014 às 01:23)

Céu limpo e sem vento...
Dados de ontem:

Máxima de 21 graus
Mínima de 6,2ºC
Atual de 11ºC

-------------------------------
Dados de uma estação Auriol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2014 às 09:12)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e vento de N,a temperatura já vai com boa subida ...hoje promete ,com 17.0ºC 62%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2014 às 13:05)

Boas,o prometido vai aparecendo ,com 23.0ºC e algumas nuvens médias para decoração .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2014 às 14:38)

Boas,mais nuvens ,o ambiente está a ficar abafado ,com 24.1ºC 41%HR.


----------



## bigfire (30 Abr 2014 às 15:13)

Boas, por aqui céu muito nublado, e com a temperatura nos 21.6º.


----------



## panda (30 Abr 2014 às 18:35)

Boas 
Hoje o céu esteve com algumas nuvens
Temperatura actual *21.6ºC* e *34%Hr*

Máxima de hoje *23.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2014 às 18:36)

Boas,ainda algumas nuvens e muito sol,vento a correr de NWN,com 24.0ºC 41%HR.

Dados de hoje 11.0ºC / 25.8ºC .


----------



## pedro_cvl (30 Abr 2014 às 19:53)

Boas. Dados atuais 19,8ºC e 60%HR
Min de 9,2ºC e Max de 24,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Abr 2014 às 20:58)

Vento de NW...até sabe bem ,com 18.7ºC 67%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Abr 2014 às 21:21)

por aqui a tarde foi de céu geralmente nublado, com uma bruma esbranquiçada. o vento soprou fraquinho ao longo do dia. atualmente esta tudo na mesma, céu nublado sem vento e sigo com 16.1ºC. 

extremos: 12.8ºC minima  \  24.6ºC maxima


----------

